# WWE Day One 2022 Discussion Thread



## Chelsea

Happy New Year!






Wait, not yet.


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465539671719661569

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465547988357554179


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470600204625788934

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470605774552375296


----------



## Spartan117

This is shaping up to be a really good card. The Universal and WWE title matches are a really strong top two, and you have Edge vs. Miz in the undercard. If they would add a stipulation to The Usos vs. The New Day, then this could be a potentially great card. They should do a ladder match or a street fight. Anything but a normal match between them.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Heyman betrays Reigns
Reigns turns face and wins the Rumble
Reigns wins the title back at WrestleMania

Just a guess haha.

edit: guess not!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Anyone but Big E.


----------



## TKOW

GNKenny said:


> Heyman betrays Reigns
> Reigns turns face and wins the Rumble
> Reigns wins the title back at WrestleMania
> 
> Just a guess haha.
> 
> edit: guess not!


More like:

Heyman betrays Brock
Brock wins the Royal Rumble
ReignsWinsLOL


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

The card is too bad for a B starter in the year.


----------



## American_Nightmare

This really is a one match show, and all signs point to Heyman fucking Lesnar over again and going back with Reigns. 

And Goldberg showing up after the match for an angle with Reigns has been my guess for a while now. Reigns is gonna need an opponent inbetween another Lesnar match at Mania and since there's no one, might as well get the Goldberg match out of the way, and with it being Goldberg's last contracted match, the only match he should have is with Reigns.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I've already posted one failed prediction in this thread but I'm thinking Kevin Owens might actually win the WWE title here. If not then Seth Rollins is definitely on his way to a reign soon.


----------



## baddass 6969

I actually just had a thought earlier today, with only not even a week of buildup is Randy Orton actually going to be on the kick off show? The Mysterio’s won the R.K. bro tournament, And was only few days the main card is not justifiable for the Raw tag title match, Could Orton seriously be on the kick off?


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476297008302497797

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476274368632266756

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476576312756248577


----------



## Prosper

Predictions:

*Universal Championship: Roman Reigns (c) vs. Brock Lesnar*
Roman wins after Heyman betrays Brock. The match will probably be the worst in their series due to overbooking and finisher spamming along with the typical Uso interference.

*WWE Championship: Big E (c) vs. Seth Rollins vs. Kevin Owens vs. Bobby Lashley*
Bobby Lashley wins the title back by pinning KO, then Big E complains about not being pinned resulting in another 5 Big E/Lashley rematches. This should be a good match at least.

*Raw Women's Championship: Becky Lynch (c) vs. Liv Morgan*
Liv Morgan pulls off the upset victory, but Becky wins it back right before Mania, probably at the Rumble. Should be a good match like the one they had on RAW. I'd be happy with Liv getting a transitional reign, but no way should she be walking into Mania still champion. I have no idea who Becky faces at Mania though, would love for them to build Sonya Deville. Asuka making her big return to face Becky at Mania is also a nice option.

*Edge vs. The Miz*
Who cares. Edge wins. He will then take a break and come back for the Rumble.

*SmackDown Tag Team Championships: The Usos (c) vs. New Day*
Again? Really though? Usos win.

*Raw Tag Team Championships: RK-Bro (c) vs. The Street Profits*
Again? Really though? RKBRO wins.

*Drew McIntyre vs. Madcap Moss*
Who the hell is Madcap Moss? Drew wins.

*Cesaro & Ricochet vs. Sheamus & Ridge Holland (kickoff)*
Cesaro and Ricochet win.

I'm sure the plan was to do another Charlotte vs Toni Storm match in which Toni is jobbed out again, but she quit so the SD Women's title won't make the show unless there's an open challenge. I vote for Charlotte vs Shotzi Blackheart.


----------



## AlexPizzi

That promo video for Roman vs Brock is amazing


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Skipped the recap SD for this can't wait.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I want Owens to win but I know he isnt.


----------



## TheFiend666

Im actually excited for this PPV


----------



## TheFiend666

AlexPizzi said:


> That promo video for Roman vs Brock is amazing


No company can touch WWE when it comes to those video packages


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

I have no real interest in any of the matches except Becky/Liv, which I don't expect to be anything special given Liv's limitations, but storyline wise want to see Becky keep the belt to feud with someone better(originally wanted Storm, but now thinking Ripley) heading towards the Rumble & Mania. Mild interest in seeing what Paul Heyman may do during the match with Brock/Roman, otherwise I'd skip this one too.

Predictions & Hopes:

*Universal Title:* Roman retains. Ideally would like to see Roman retain so it keeps his momentum for Rock/Roman at Mania, but if they're not going to do Rock/Roman, then I don't care unless Lesnar sits home with the belt like he did in 2019.

*WWE Title: *Lashley or Rollins win. I can see anyone win except Big E. His booking and the New Day persona still being a thing has been bad, and with the numbers being bad around him I don't see them keeping the belt on him. Would like to see Owens personally.

*Raw Womens: *Becky retains. I could see them possibly putting the belt on Liv for a cheap pop to start the new year and then have her drop the title back to Becky before the Rumble, that's certainly possible but most likely they'll play it safe(and smart)and keep the belt on Becky. I want to see someone that isn't at jobber skill level in the title picture against Becky. Please bring this feud to a close at Day 1.

*Edge/Miz: *Edge wins. Sadly, I think Edge will win since he seems to be on a retirement tour to beat all the younger talent when he should be putting them over. If we get Miz/Maryse vs Edge/Beth Phoenix at the Rumble then this will have been worthwhile.

*Smackdown Tag: *Usos retain. Booooooring. The Bloodline will continue its dominant appearance though, and rightfully so it would be embarrassing for Romans henchmen to lose to guys who throw pancakes in the crowd.

*Raw Tag: *RKBro retains. Boooooring. Street Profits are still employed? RKBro will hold titles a little longer until they set up Orton vs Riddle at Mania.

*McIntyre/Moss:* McIntyre. lol...why is this even booked?

*Cesaro/Sheamus: *Sheamus/Holland win. They seem to want to get Holland over and not be doing a good job of it. Wouldn't surprise me if they get bored and just move Richochet and Holland to catering and reunite The Bar, which honestly would give the mens tag division at least 1 team worth watching on the current roster.

I was thinking Charlotte vs Toni Storm rematch would be a thing where they would have Charlotte steamroll Toni again before moving on to the next feud, but most likely no Smackdown womens match now unless they do an open challenge to fill a time slot, if so I'd like to see Xia, Sonya or Shotzi, but that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## American_Nightmare

I'm convinced Goldberg is gonna show up since he was in Miami for college football coverage yesterday and that's not far from Atlanta.


----------



## DUSTY 74

✔ Sheamus/Ridge go over on the pre show Ricochet eats the pin
McIntyre destroys Madcap
RKBro gets a definitive win over The Street Profits
Miz wins w Maryse Help. Setting up Mixed Tag @ Royal Rumble vs Edge & Beth
Becky gets a Clean win on Liv
Rollins is Your New WWE Champion ( AJ Styles will win the rumble to face him at Wrestlemania )
Acknowlege The Ruse Heyman has perpetrated
Your Reigning Defending Undisputed Universal Champion …. Your
Tribal Chief.


----------



## Jersey

*Universal Championship: Roman Reigns (c) vs. Brock Lesnar. I can see Heyman getting involved in some kind of way.*
*WWE Championship: Big E (c) vs. Seth Rollins vs. Kevin Owens vs. Bobby Lashley*. Lashley definitely getting his title back.

*Raw Women's Championship: Becky Lynch (c) vs. Liv Morgan. Liv has Becky beat but out comes a returning Bliss to cost Liv which then sets up a feud between the two.*



*Edge vs. The Miz. Miz gets the W over due to distraction from Maryse which sets up the Copelands vs Mizans at the rumble.*


*SmackDown Tag Team Championships: The Usos (c) vs. New Day*
Usos win.


*Raw Tag Team Championships: RK-Bro (c) vs. The Street Profits*
 RKBRO wins.


*Drew McIntyre vs. Madcap Moss*
Drew wins.


*Cesaro & Ricochet vs. Sheamus & Ridge *Holland (kickoff). Riccochet and Cesaro getting the W.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

This is going to be the first WWE show I tuned into since SummerSlam. This is perfect because I'm hungover and tired as fuck. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Frost99

I'm just NOT digging this Day 1 concept, it's so obvious the results in the so called main event teaser for yet another Regins/Lesnar WM Boogaloo, plus Big E's title run has been MEH to be kind and forgettable to frnak. Then Becky/Liv peeked on Raw where the title change should have happened and then have Becky chase to switch things up, then you've got Madcap Crap, Drew, Casper in whatever the SD mid card is WITHOUT an Mid card title on the card, should the RAW Tag Match be solid yes, should it help plant seeds for Randy/Riddle WM I hope so, then you have round six hundred thousand and one of the USO's vs New Day. Yawn.

Hell the BETTER New Years PPV to watch is NYR from 06, 










Now sure Hems/Lawler isn't setting the world on fire and HHH/Big Show isn't a barn burner but it was BUILT, along with Flair/Edge, the tease of Mickie/Trish when women's matches began the climb up the ladder of quality also a bra & panties match isn't a BAD thing plus if Day 1 is built around ONE match then so was NYR 06 but unlike the E now back then you had MORE than two "stars" from Cena, HBK & Angle anchoring the match, to Kane who was a previous champion & two new stars in Master's and Carlito plus the ending and build were quality. Yep I think my eyes are back in 06 instead of 2022


----------



## Stellar

Id like to think that maybe something unexpected will happen on this show. Maybe a match has a different result from what's so predictable or a wrestler returns. Something. Otherwise for them put in all of this effort to do a PPV on New Years Day only for it to end up being mostly filler... eh.. Even Lesnar vs. Reigns tonight technically wont matter all too much if they have one or two more matches in the next 3 months. I don't want to sound sour but surely they have something interesting planned that isn't so obvious.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Joe Moore

Roman entered the protocols and Brock joins the fatal 4 way.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Do we think that Roman is finally losing the title? And who will win the RAW fatal four way?


----------



## La Parka

Give Brock that wwe title wooo


----------



## ty1990

I want KO to win the WWE title match but that’s definitely not happening now. They will put the title on Brock for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

Well, given the situation with Reigns I wouldn't be surprised if they decide to have Lesnar win the WWE title tonight.


----------



## Prosper

All Petite Wrestling said:


> This is going to be the first WWE show I tuned into since SummerSlam. This is perfect because I'm hungover and tired as fuck. I'm looking forward to this.


I feel the same way, NYE was rough on the liver. Just glad that there's live wrestling to chill to tonight.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Fuck it, put the WWE title on Brock.


----------



## Adapting

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


They should play it off that Veer got covid and had to walk back from where he was walking from and has to start over. 🤣


----------



## American_Nightmare

Brock wins the belt and Lashley wins the Rumble, thus setting up their Mania title feud. Then McIntyre wins Elimination Chamber or something to get the Universal title match with Reigns at Mania.


----------



## TheFiend666

Wow I was looking forward to that Brock Vs Big Dawg match man


----------



## ThirdMan

Hopefully it isn't too serious of a case of Covid for Roman, and that he recovers completely.

Also, hopefully adding Lesnar to the match is just to make it more marquee, and they stick with their originally-planned winner. No need to muddle things.

The only good thing to come out of this (aside from FINALLY getting Brock against Lashley in the ring) is that maybe they'll just delay the Roman/Brock Universal Title match until Mania now (assuming that was always gonna be the Mania match).


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Liv actually does feel like much more of an underdog than Bianca ever was. It's hard to be an underdog when you win 24/7, main event mania and tower over and can bench press everyone in the division. Not that she isn't someone worth rooting for but damn it was hard to feel sorry for her.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I guess we get that match on SD before the Rumble then


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

And that wasn't even Kofi's worst fake accent


----------



## DupreeAreBetterThanOne

ThirdMan said:


> Hopefully it isn't too serious of a case of Covid for Roman, and that he recovers completely.
> 
> Also, hopefully adding Lesnar to the match is just to make it more marquee, and they stick with their originally-planned winner. No need to muddle things.
> 
> The only good thing to come out of this *(aside from FINALLY getting Brock against Lashley in the ring)* is that maybe they'll just delay the Roman/Brock Universal Title match until Mania now (assuming that was always gonna be the Mania match).


I doubt they physically clash even once during the match. I think there might be one staredown between the two but then the other competitors in the match will attack one, or both of them.


----------



## ThirdMan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> And that wasn't even Kofi's worst fake accent


Sir Kofi and Queen Zelina's English accents are totally impeccable.


----------



## ThirdMan

DupreeAreBetterThanOne said:


> I doubt they physically clash even once during the match. I think there might be one staredown between the two but then the other competitors in the match will attack one, or both of them.


I think they may actually cancel each other out (both outside the ring when Big E pins KO).


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

ThirdMan said:


> Sir Kofi and Queen Zelina's English accents are totally impeccable.


Up there with Keanu 👑


----------



## ThirdMan

Hmmm. I wonder if they're gonna add the women's tag title or IC title match to the card.


----------



## Jersey

Lashley and Lesnar both in the same match. We gotta get a showdown between the two.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Rollins still walks out WWE Champion


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

So even Sheamus partner gets a broken nose lol


----------



## wwetna1

Sucks for ridge but it is perfect time for him to adopt Sheamus old mask


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> So even Sheamus partner gets a broken nose lol


Just tuned in, who was his partner? LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Go Sheamus


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chan Hung said:


> Just tuned in, who was his partner? LOL


Ridge


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Roman vs Brock not happening is a very interesting situation, makes me think Drew vs Roman & Brock vs Lashley are the Mania matches


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Ridge


Thanks. No loss then HAHA


----------



## Chan Hung

For a January 1 event, this place is packed! LOL


----------



## wwetna1

Sheamus just came off looking like a badass


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Damn that was a face like win for Sheamus. Guess Ridge turns on him soon.


----------



## wwetna1

Chan Hung said:


> For a January 1 event, this place is packed! LOL


Kahn said he looked at calendars and trends in towns to know which day to pick when they asked him why he booked some Saturday ppvs and some Sunday ppvs


----------



## wwetna1

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Damn that was a face like win for Sheamus. Guess Ridge turns on him soon.


Shea us damn near played face at survivor series too. And in hindsight they probably wish he was the sole survivor over hardy


----------



## Chan Hung

Kin


CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Damn that was a face like win for Sheamus. Guess Ridge turns on him soon.


I was thinking the same. Him alone, winning and cleanly = face move lol


----------



## Trophies

How did Mad Cap Moss get a PPV match


----------



## ThirdMan

Trophies said:


> How did Mad Cap Moss get a PPV match


Obviously it's just there to give Drew a dominant showcase win.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Trophies said:


> How did Mad Cap Moss get a PPV match


Probably to protect Corbin. Depending on future plans with him.


----------



## ThirdMan

Seth's birth certificate now says *Colby "Freaking" Lopez*.


----------



## La Parka

Brock’s gonna kill everyone


----------



## wwetna1

Chan Hung said:


> Kin
> 
> I was thinking the same. Him alone, winning and cleanly = face move lol


It would actually be the best use of assets too. Sheamus is good enough solo to be in a title hunt. Cesaro saying see I told you and getting ridge to turn and rehash the Bar would boost the tag ranks. Ricochet can play a midcard high fly act


----------



## Trophies

WWE knowledge the tribal chief's.... positive COVID test.


----------



## ThirdMan

wwetna1 said:


> It would actually be the best use of assets too. Sheamus is good enough solo to be in a title hunt. Cesaro saying see I told you and getting ridge to turn and rehash the Bar would boost the tag ranks. Ricochet can play a midcard high fly act


Yeah, they could probably steal a Roman/Sheamus Universal Title match in the next few months, if they want.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

wwetna1 said:


> It would actually be the best use of assets too. Sheamus is good enough solo to be in a title hunt. Cesaro saying see I told you and getting ridge to turn and rehash the Bar would boost the tag ranks. Ricochet can play a midcard high fly act


They could reunite the Bar or put him with Drew, They enjoy working together, so they will probably meet again at some point.


----------



## wwetna1

The in,y thing that would have made this last minute match spectacular is drop a chamber on them and add Rey


----------



## Chan Hung

WWE trying to spin like we really wanted Brock in a five way LOL


----------



## wwetna1

ThirdMan said:


> Yeah, they could probably steal a Roman/Sheamus Universal Title match in the next few months, if they want.


Yeah they could tear it up. Sheamus was the raw highlight for the previous year every week, so I could see him and Reigns have a hoss match


----------



## ThirdMan

wwetna1 said:


> The in,y thing that would have made this last minute match spectacular is drop a chamber on them and add Rey


Big Meaty Men Slapping Rey


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

La Parka said:


> Brock’s gonna kill everyone


As a Canadian Alpha male, I trust your prediction


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Trophies said:


> How did Mad Cap Moss get a PPV match


Corbin sick of jobbing, as he should be


----------



## wwetna1

Chan Hung said:


> WWE trying to spin like we really wanted Brock in a five way LOL


Lol I do like them selling how unfair it is for Big E though from a past champ perspective. How do you prepare for Brock?

Hell in reality how do they prep for Brock tossing their ass around and saying this shit or spot doesn’t make sense hours before a show?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Jesus buttsex Christ the Usos vs. New Day AGAIN..just sodomize me already


----------



## wwetna1

The USO’s should kick off the pay per view and get the crowd going and set the tone.


----------



## ThirdMan

wwetna1 said:


> Lol I do like them selling how unfair it is for Big E though from a past champ perspective. How do you prepare for Brock?
> 
> Hell in reality how do they prep for Brock tossing their ass around and saying this shit or spot doesn’t make sense hours before a show?


It's gonna be a car-crash, either way. But Drew vs Braun vs Lashley was a car-crash, in it was a banger. So the match should be fun.


----------



## ThirdMan

OK, I'm probably only gonna post between matches.


----------



## Chan Hung

Migos guy sounds like Lio Rush lol


----------



## Dolorian

Well, with Reigns out its s very much all on Becky as to my interest in this PPV. Drew is also being wasted in this match with Moss. If they go ahead and have Lesnar win the WWe title I hope it opens things up for Reigns vs Drew at Mania.


----------



## Prosper

This has to be the 300th match between the Usos and The New Day, I mean Jesus book a different match


----------



## DUSTY 74

wwetna1 said:


> It would actually be the best use of assets too. Sheamus is good enough solo to be in a title hunt. Cesaro saying see I told you and getting ridge to turn and rehash the Bar would boost the tag ranks. Ricochet can play a midcard high fly act


The Bar reforming and backing up Drew Mcintyre against the Bloodline was always there for 2022


----------



## Trophies

Oh you have to have Peacock Premium to watch this? I'm always paying premium so I wouldn't notice lol


----------



## itsbeenawhile

wwetna1 said:


> The USO’s should kick off the pay per view and get the crowd going and set the tone.


Good call lol


----------



## La Parka

Usos opening their own ppv.

day 1ish


----------



## wwetna1

USO pop always great. They act like heels, behave like heels, and by the end of the match go get this is awesome chants … lol

Ever single time someone bitch about not getting pushed right away they need to be pointed at. They jobbed, worked superstars, had managers drop them, and it took 4 years to win it all


----------



## GohanX

RainmakerV2 said:


> Jesus buttsex Christ the Usos vs. New Day AGAIN..just sodomize me already


Well, if that's what you really want, OK.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Any smart booker would pull the plug on a feud no one wants to see continue (Reigns-Lesnar). So WWE title change with either Lesnar or Lashley winning and then either of those two winning the Rumble is the way to go and they feud for the WWE title at Mania.


----------



## Trophies

Migos should've rapped over King Woods theme


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Trophies said:


> Oh you have to have Peacock Premium to watch this? I'm always paying premium so I wouldn't notice lol


yes you only have to have the $4.99 version though


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I would get Mad Cap to take losses for Corbin, with Corbin getting a few upper mid card wins. Means they could use a more legit Corbin, to stand in for any heel that tests positive.


----------



## Chan Hung

This is one thing AEW dominates WWE in easily is so many fucking more options on tag teams. Granted i like a national company to focus on say a top 10 tag team but i cant name more than a few tag teams in WWE whereas in AEW i can name a ton.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Was those boos I heard for New Day? Are people finally getting tired of this shit?


----------



## wwetna1

I wonder where people rank these two teams all time in terms of wwe created teams?


----------



## DUSTY 74

wwetna1 said:


> USO pop always great. They act like heels, behave like heels, and by the end of the match go get this is awesome chants … lol
> 
> Ever single time someone bitch about not getting pushed right away they need to be pointed at. They jobbed, worked superstars, had managers drop them, and it took 4 years to win it all


Thing is they carried that same energy on the FCW Circuit always bringing the energy & working hard


----------



## Prosper

American_Nightmare said:


> Any smart booker would pull the plug on a feud no one wants to see continue (Reigns-Lesnar). So WWE title change with either Lesnar or Lashley winning and then either of those two winning the Rumble is the way to go and they feud for the WWE title at Mania.


Yep Lesnar vs Lashley and Roman vs McIntyre is the best they can put together for Mania at this point, but Vince “gimme muh rematch” McMahon is planning another Roman/Lesnar match.


----------



## Chan Hung

RainmakerV2 said:


> Was those boos I heard for New Day? Are people finally getting tired of this shit?


They were a stale act more than 5 years ago, same old shit lol.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Hope Seth or Lashley takes the belt tonight.

No Brock swerve please. Let him dominate for a bit then get ganged up on and taken out viciously by Bobby please.


----------



## Chan Hung

Prosper said:


> Yep Lesnar vs Lashley and Roman vs McIntyre is the best they can put together for Mania at this point, but Vince “gimme muh rematch” McMahon is planning another Roman/Lesnar match.


I agree its the best they have right now unfortunately. I would predict Lesnar doesnt win so that way they can have him face Roman at Mania.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

wwetna1 said:


> I wonder where people rank these two teams all time in terms of wwe created teams?


They are certainly up there. My issue is that other teams with potential are treated like shit. I wish Roode and Zig got a better run.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Could they have not at least made this TLC or something? Zzzz


----------



## DUSTY 74

Rollins vs AJ @ mania for the wwe title has plenty of pizzazz


----------



## wwetna1

Chan Hung said:


> This is one thing AEW dominates WWE in easily is so many fucking more options on tag teams. Granted i like a national company to focus on say a top 10 tag team but i cant name more than a few tag teams in WWE whereas in AEW i can name a ton.


Yes and no. I agree they have more teams. It’s similar to when the wwf has too cool and the like and everyone knew them. The biggest difference is AEWs teams are pointless when you know that at their big shows and PPV it’s Jurassic Express, Bucks, FTR, Luchas

Butcher and Blade, Private Party, LAX, Top Team, Dark Order, etc none of them make the big cards or ppv. They just fill time. AEW has more women with more records and winning padded overall records but they don’t get used when it matters either. WWE is just outright with the fact USO’s and New Day are their gladiators, RKBro, Profits, and Mysterios are their focus.


----------



## postmoderno

The way I feel watching this match is similar to the way xavier woods looks laying outside the ring.


----------



## wwetna1

American_Nightmare said:


> Any smart booker would pull the plug on a feud no one wants to see continue (Reigns-Lesnar). So WWE title change with either Lesnar or Lashley winning and then either of those two winning the Rumble is the way to go and they feud for the WWE title at Mania.


I would do Reigns vs Brock at the Rumble. It’s a stadium and people do care about those two. I wouldn’t do mania but its a great rumble match


----------



## Dark Emperor

Crowd is hot tonight. They would have been so hype for Brock v Reigns.

Lets hope they get a Lesnar v Lashley face off at least.


----------



## wwetna1

Jimmy just popped off whisper in the wind lol


----------



## wwetna1

Dark Emperor said:


> Crowd is hot tonight. They would have been so hype for Brock v Reigns.
> 
> Lets hope they get a Lesnar v Lashley face off at least.


Just a 2-3 min sample would be great


----------



## Adapting

Woods is underrated in the ring. If only his gimmick wasn't trash.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

wwetna1 said:


> Yes and no. I agree they have more teams. It’s similar to when the wwf has too cool and the like and everyone knew them. The biggest difference is AEWs teams are pointless when you know that at their big shows and PPV it’s Jurassic Express, Bucks, FTR, Luchas
> 
> Butcher and Blade, Private Party, LAX, Top Team, Dark Order, etc none of them make the big cards or ppv. They just fill time. AEW has more women with more records and winning padded overall records but they don’t get used when it matters either. WWE is just outright with the fact USO’s and New Day are their gladiators, RKBro, and Mysterios are their focus.


I would imagine New Day RK-Bro, Uso's, Viking Raiders, Street profits and Mysterio's are the most marketable in terms of selling merch, with New Day top.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Woods lowkey the best worker of New Day


----------



## ProjectGargano

Didn't we saw this match already 1000 times?


----------



## Adapting

ProjectGargano said:


> Didn't we saw this match already 1000 times?


1001 times now.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

ProjectGargano said:


> Didn't we saw this match already 1000 times?


1st time this year though


----------



## wwetna1

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I would imagine New Day RK-Bro, Uso's, Viking Raiders, Street profits and Mysterio's are the most marketable in terms of selling merch, with New Day top.


I agree. That and they have always excelled at taking single acts into teams


----------



## keithf40

I think the only way this is salvaged is having Heyman come out and introduce Brock. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

People always acting shocked in the crowd during Uso/New Day matches like they never seen it before lol


----------



## wwetna1

It’s always a guarantee they can get a this is awesome chant without a ton of spots when they work together


----------



## Dark Emperor

IWC moan about Usos v New Day matches. But they always provide classics on PPVs and the Live crowd loves it.

I'd rather watch this than different combos of flippy dudes wrestling.


----------



## wwetna1

Trophies said:


> People always acting shocked in the crowd during Uso/New Day matches like they never seen it before lol


And sad thing is they got the formula down. If they relied on spots or gimmicks lord knows.


----------



## RainmakerV2

How can anyone even be excited for this, we've seen this exact same match worked the exact same way literally 50 times.


----------



## wwetna1

Kofi doesn’t know that’s Main Event Jey kickin out.

He is the first guy to ever pin reigns in a wwe ring


----------



## Prosper

This is a helluva match though not gonna lie


----------



## Seth Grimes

What a god damn opener


----------



## Trophies

Cool spot but Kofi barely got hit lol


----------



## Dolorian

Prosper said:


> This is a helluva match though not gonna lie


They always have good matches and their chemistry is on point. But the feud is well beyond played out at this point.


----------



## wwetna1

3 D to end it on Day 1


----------



## Prosper

Dark Emperor said:


> IWC moan about Usos v New Day matches. But they always provide classics on PPVs and the Live crowd loves it.
> 
> I'd rather watch this than different combos of flippy dudes wrestling.


They’ve been flipping and flying and doing spots for their entire series of matches what do you mean, no way you’re that interested in rematch #487252728


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Jey...Get the Tables!


----------



## Trophies

Oh shit...now that's new. Bubba Ray slowly dying somewhere


----------



## ThirdMan

They've run this match countless times, but when given time they're virtually always terrific tag matches.


----------



## wwetna1

They can make it a lot more years using the 3D to finish matches over that splash


----------



## RainmakerV2

I mean they always bust their ass but how can anyone care. I mean fuck I wouldn't be surprised if they do it again on SD Friday.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Happy that's over I never wanna see those two teams wrestle again


----------



## wwetna1

Trophies said:


> Oh shit...now that's new. Bubba Ray slowly dying somewhere


Lol it is a basic shoutout to the Dudlets and Hardys. Jimmy busted out whisper in the wind too


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477451749548072964


----------



## ty1990

God I really really really can’t stand Big E 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting

We'll see what happens during their 1002 match. The saga isn't over.


----------



## postmoderno

Based off the crowd reactions I'm guessing some really exciting stuff happened there, but I couldn't tell what it was supposed to be.


----------



## wwetna1

RainmakerV2 said:


> I mean they always bust their ass but how can anyone care. I mean fuck I wouldn't be surprised if they do it again on SD Friday.


Sad thing is they may have to depending on who is or isn’t sick after the holidays a week out from now


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Trophies said:


> People always acting shocked in the crowd during Uso/New Day matches like they never seen it before lol


Internet wrestling fans tend to think when they're tired of seeing something so is the general public...as if we didn't see the tlc 3 or SD 6 in matches weekly


----------



## DRose1994

Usos are a great tag team. Very good match.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Why does a PPV have commercials?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I think Bully Ray will have enjoyed it, instead of taking it as a kick to the nuts


----------



## holy

Sorry, but I'm having a real hard time getting into this show ever since it was revealed that Reigns has COVID and his match with Lesnar is cancelled. My energy is gone.


----------



## Prosper

Nice promo from Big E


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> I mean they always bust their ass but how can anyone care. I mean fuck I wouldn't be surprised if they do it again on SD Friday.


I mean your 7000th blunt ain't as exciting as the first. But it's still straight. 

But the match is over done lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Please get the championship off of this goof ball


----------



## RapShepard

Like Migos, but wish they'd only do celeb shit with fan fans.


----------



## Trophies

Hmm bathroom break match is pretty early


----------



## RapShepard

holy said:


> Sorry, but I'm having a real hard time getting into this show ever since it was revealed that Reigns has COVID and his match with Lesnar is cancelled. My energy is gone.


That's why they make booger sugar my friend.


----------



## RapShepard

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Why does a PPV have commercials?


Peacock deal


----------



## Seth Grimes

I'm gonna go ahead and say it, New Day vs Usos is match of the year so far


----------



## Seafort

It hit me tonight - and perhaps because my wife got me the UWF book for Christmas - but Pat Macafee sounds a LOT like Herb Abrams.

Awful commentator.


----------



## Corporate Rock

So does Brock win tonight you think?


----------



## DUSTY 74

Nope


Corporate Rock said:


> So does Brock win tonight you think?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Seth Grimes said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and say it, New Day vs Usos is match of the year so far


Followed by Sheamus beating Ricochet and Cesaro


----------



## Seth Grimes

This Happy Corbin gimmick at first looked like it had potential, but it has gone nowhere. Wonder what Corbin will do without it? Guy has had so many gimmick changes since he went bald


----------



## wwetna1

Just fucking over Drew in card placement because no one should follow that match, let alone moss


----------



## Dolorian

Drew has to squash this muppet.


----------



## wwetna1

Seth Grimes said:


> This Happy Corbin gimmick at first looked like it had potential, but it has gone nowhere. Wonder what Corbin will do with it? Guy has had so many gimmick changes since he went bald


Most inter3sting thing to me was him saying the poor Corbin angle went too long in his opinion


----------



## Trophies

Happy Corbin gonna get serious one day and tell Moss his jokes aren't funny.


----------



## keithf40

Anyone think Roman doesn't have covid but either
1. Someone else does and he doesn't want to be around that person bc Roman has cancer. 
2. Wwe stopping testing has made Roman question his safety and he pulled out but in a way that doesn't make wwe look bad. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Seth Grimes said:


> This Happy Corbin gimmick at first looked like it had potential, but it has gone nowhere. Wonder what Corbin will do without it? Guy has had so many gimmick changes since he went bald


I don't know why. But he has potential to remain upper mid card for me. Good move set, safe worker and goes in 100% with every shitty gimmick they give him.


----------



## Prosper

Lol Why is this match happening on PPV


----------



## La Parka

RapShepard said:


> Like Migos, but wish they'd only do celeb shit with fan fans.


Migos love ric flair


----------



## Seth Grimes

wwetna1 said:


> Most inter3sting thing to me was him saying the poor Corbin angle went too long in his opinion


Sad Corbin was actually way better I though. Also fucking moronic to legit name him that, why can't he just be called Corbin? It's like gimmicking up the gimmick


----------



## Dolorian

Prosper said:


> Lol Why is this match happening on PPV


Drew is being wasted with this guy.


----------



## Adapting

Dudes in a full outfit.


----------



## yeahright2

Prosper said:


> Lol Why is this match happening on PPV


They suddenly had 45 minutes that needs to be filled


----------



## Seth Grimes

Weird that people like Madcap Moss goes straight to the main roster whilst Bron Breaker has to "develop" more in NXT


----------



## wwetna1

Seth Grimes said:


> Sad Corbin was actually way better I though. Also fucking moronic to legit name him that, why can't he just be called Corbin? It's like gimmicking up the gimmick


I think that’s going to be the for his career. King Corbin, Bum Ass Corbin, Happy Corbin. Long as he’s around I see his name always changing including champion Corbin one day


----------



## Prosper

Dolorian said:


> Drew is being wasted with this guy.


They should just do another draft they fu**ed up the SD roster, Drew has no one to feud with


----------



## DupreeAreBetterThanOne

yeahright2 said:


> They suddenly had 45 minutes that needs to be filled


No, I saw it named on the card on wwe.com before the news about Reigns came out.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

He should be fighting Bob Barker with the "Happy" name


----------



## American_Nightmare

This match has gone on too long.


----------



## Prosper

yeahright2 said:


> They suddenly had 45 minutes that needs to be filled


They already had booked this before the Roman news


----------



## wwetna1

Seth Grimes said:


> Weird that people like Madcap Moss goes straight to the main roster whilst Bron Breaker has to "develop" more in NXT


Moss has been in wwe for a while. Sabatelli and Moss were teaming up in nxt back in full sail. He just came up to work with Mojo some and be a sidekick nd worked main event and house shows. He put in all the work.

Breaker hasn’t been around and working for a year yet and sadly for him, his dad and uncle did Vince some type of way. In scotts case the hate is one sided as they will mention Scott, but wwe hasn’t mentioned his dad since he left in the 90s


----------



## DUSTY 74

keithf40 said:


> Anyone think Roman doesn't have covid but either
> 1. Someone else does and he doesn't want to be around that person bc Roman has cancer.
> 2. Wwe stopping testing has made Roman question his safety and he pulled out but in a way that doesn't make wwe look bad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk




He tested positive simple as that


WWE sent out a new memo with the following guidelines and notes:

Masks must be worn backstage by all talent, staff, crew, or guests. There will be mandatory fines for talent and staff not adhering to the policy
It is recommended that everyone get either a Pfizer or Moderna vaccine and a booster.
Fully vaccinated personnel would be asked questions and be observed before entering the venue. Personnel are required to self-report any symptoms to the medical staff.
Any personnel with symptoms is required to take a COVID test.


Anyone who tests positive and is not vaccinated will have a minimum ten day quarantine and heart testing before they can return.
Anyone who tests positive and is vaccinated will be out for six days.
On day five, if personnel are asymptomatic for 24 hours, they must pass two Antigen tests at least 24 hours apart before returning.
Anyone in close contact with someone who tests positive is allowed to come to work but will be tested daily for five days after exposure if they show no symptoms.


----------



## DaSlacker

Madcap Moss and Happy Corbin, like most other gimmicks in WWE and NXT 2.0, is straight out of 1995. And gimmicks back then were dated by at least about a decade!


----------



## yeahright2

DupreeAreBetterThanOne said:


> No, I saw it named on the card on wwe.com before the news about Reigns came out.


Yeah. But it could have been a squash rather than something that actually resemble a match


----------



## Trophies




----------



## holy

RapShepard said:


> That's why they make booger sugar my friend.


😂 what's that?


----------



## DRose1994

Impressive save by Madcap.

I hate the Cole has such strong tells when he’s calling matches. “Future Shock DDT. Is it enough to put Madcap away? And no, he kicks out at two.” The way he called it told you everything you needed to know, you knew he was kicking out.


----------



## Seth Grimes

wwetna1 said:


> I think that’s going to be the for his career. King Corbin, Bum Ass Corbin, Happy Corbin. Long as he’s around I see his name always changing including champion Corbin one day


I actually don't think he'll ever be champion, he's gotten worse since leaving behind his lone wolf gimmick. King Corbin was bad, Happy Corbin is, Manager Corbin was, and Sad Corbin was a short good gimmick. I can't see where he'll go to after this? I expect him to be released this year unless he strikes gold with a new gimmick



wwetna1 said:


> Moss has been in wwe for a while. Sabatelli and Moss were teaming up in nxt back in full sail. He just came up to work with Mojo some and be a sidekick nd worked main event and house shows. He put in all the work.
> 
> Breaker hasn’t been around and working for a year yet and sadly for him, his dad and uncle did Vince some type of way. In scotts case the hate is one sided as they will mention Scott, but wwe hasn’t mentioned his dad since he left in the 90s


Jesus, he's been around that long? I think it's more about the fact on debut Bron is more over than Madcap in his entire 5+ years. Oh right I didn't even realise there was heat between them, hopefully that doesn't come into it, cause I really feel like the WWE need some fresh blood soon.


----------



## shadow_spinner

Wrestling fans being "who the hell, is that" when Migo's was on screen is so damn funny to me, yet call Vince out of touch


----------



## wwetna1

yeahright2 said:


> Yeah. But it could have been a squash rather than something that actually resemble a match


Well yeah everyone is going to get time tacked on. I can get you saying though that they shouldn’t have tacked on time to this match and just put more time on New Day/Usos, Edge/Miz, and the WWE title.

They can’t reallly add time to the women match either without some drag because Liv can’t go like Bianca, Sasha, Charlotte


----------



## Seth Grimes

I still love the story of how Drew came up with the Claymore finisher if anyone has seen him explain it lmao


----------



## keithf40

28 expected people on card. Only person who is out to covid is Roman. Seems fishy. All I'm saying. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThirdMan

Perfectly decent match, but obviously it's hard to care much about Moss and Corbin right now, given their gimmicks.


----------



## DaSlacker

McAfee earns his money. Makes every match seem exciting.


----------



## MC

Moss tried but Drew McIntyre ain't it.


----------



## wwetna1

Seth Grimes said:


> I actually don't think he'll ever be champion, he's gotten worse since leaving behind his lone wolf gimmick. King Corbin was bad, Happy Corbin is, Manager Corbin was, and Sad Corbin was a short good gimmick. I can't see where he'll go to after this? I expect him to be released this year unless he strikes gold with a new gimmick
> 
> Jesus, he's been around that long? I think it's more about the fact on debut Bron is more over than Madcap in his entire 5+ years. Oh right I didn't even realise there was heat between them, hopefully that doesn't come into it, cause I really feel like the WWE need some fresh blood soon.


I think wwe will always have a place for a guy like Corbin. I’m thinking a tag run is next for him, but I do think he will fins something that works. I think they should push this happy gimmick less into goofy and more into jbl territory. 

Yeah they have heat there. I think Bron will be fine, but they really don’t acknowledge his dad ever. They make sly stuff like big bad booty nephew but they leave up to us to just get the barking and chucky.


----------



## Prosper

Did KO just forget his line?


----------



## Seth Grimes

I hope to god we see Rollins winning tonight please god let someone take the title off Big E


----------



## Trophies

Kevin and Sami are kayfabe BFFs again.


----------



## Seafort

DaSlacker said:


> Madcap Moss and Happy Corbin, like most other gimmicks in WWE and NXT 2.0, is straight out of 1995. And gimmicks back then were dated by at least about a decade!


I do want to see The New Mantaur, The New Rad Radford, and The New New Rockers.


----------



## melkam647

I think Reigns was supposed to drop the belt tonight. I don't see Vince screwing around with Lesnar's longest title reign. If Reigns keeps holding the title until Royal Rumble he will break Brock's record. So I'm thinking they will have Reigns drop the belt at SD, possibly as early as next Friday.


----------



## Prosper

I feel like everyone is always from a “small town” somewhere.


----------



## Dolorian

Seth Grimes said:


> I hope to god we see Rollins winning tonight please god let someone take the title off Big E


Hopefully, either him or Lesnar I think would be good.


----------



## Trophies

While everybody is getting their names shorten Rollins somehow manages a way to get an addition lol


----------



## Seth Grimes

Dolorian said:


> Hopefully, either him or Lesnar I think would be good.


Bobby looks really good too atm, I'd be happy to see either of them take it


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

DaSlacker said:


> Madcap Moss and Happy Corbin, like most other gimmicks in WWE and NXT 2.0, is straight out of 1995. And gimmicks back then were dated by at least about a decade!


I mean, Corbin is friends with metal musicians and this gimmick is like the polar opposite lol.. I'm not saying, make him Aleister Black, but maybe a look that suits him better.


----------



## Seafort

DaSlacker said:


> McAfee earns his money. Makes every match seem exciting.


He sounds terrifying. Like he is stalking people over the phone on Scream.

Seriously, I have not seen an announcer as terrible since Herb Abrams. And I remember Art Donovan at KoTR. McAfee is worse. So much worse.


----------



## Dolorian

Yeah time for a break for this match.


----------



## ThirdMan

Hopefully these teams saw what The New Day and Usos did, and try to top them.


----------



## Jersey

Can we just have the main event already?


----------



## melkam647

Seafort said:


> He sounds terrifying. Like he is stalking people over the phone on Scream.
> 
> Seriously, I have not seen an announcer as terrible since Herb Abrams. And I remember Art Donovan at KoTR. McAfee is worse. So much worse.


At least he is authentic. Not straight out of a factory, like, say, Saxton.


----------



## wwetna1

Ready being petty. Migos had words with Bow Wow and Souljaboy who had words with randy on Twitter lol


----------



## DaSlacker

keithf40 said:


> 28 expected people on card. Only person who is out to covid is Roman. Seems fishy. All I'm saying.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Yeah, I thought that. But my guess is he chooses to take a test or has to because of being immunocompromised - for insurance purposes. Or he has symptoms so did one Maybe the rest of the roster aren't taking the test now they aren't forced or just don't have symptoms so won't risk losing a payday.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Can't see RKBro losing for a good 4 months yet, which sucks for SP. But hopefully we at least get a good match. Although, there is the chance RKBro lose before Mania to set them up against one another? I am assuming they go into WM and win.


----------



## wwetna1

DaSlacker said:


> McAfee earns his money. Makes every match seem exciting.


Him and Cole have great chemistry.


----------



## Prosper

Weird to bring the Migos out here for this, I thought they’d probably be involved in Edge vs Miz given that both do work in Hollywood.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

wwetna1 said:


> Ready being petty. Migos had words with Bow Wow and Souljaboy who had words with randy on Twitter lol


Randy's best feud for a while was Souljaboy


----------



## Seth Grimes

Hopefully no one asks Takeoff if he was left off Bad and Boujee


----------



## wwetna1

keithf40 said:


> 28 expected people on card. Only person who is out to covid is Roman. Seems fishy. All I'm saying.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


He’s the one guy in the card who has the most to lose not knowing if he’s healthy. I wouldn’t blame him if he took a test out of precaution before every show or if he took one if he thought hey I feel a lil off and like I’m getting a cold. He’s the small percentage of people who can get fucked up worse than anything from not being ahead of his health.


----------



## keithf40

DaSlacker said:


> Yeah, I thought that. But my guess is he chooses to take a test or has to because of being immunocompromised - for insurance purposes. Or he has symptoms so did one Maybe the rest of the roster aren't taking the test now they aren't forced or just don't have symptoms so won't risk losing a payday.


If I were him I'd be more afraid of others. Make sure everyone in the building is free. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seth Grimes

Love the taunt there by Dawkins haha


----------



## Seafort

Trophies said:


> While everybody is getting their names shorten Rollins somehow manages a way to get an addition lol


It all fits under the name cap. By taking the name away from someone else frees WWE under the alphanumeric cap to add an additional monicker. The other wrestlers should be thankful that he does not add additional names; if Seth took on another they might take Riddle’s name entirely, leaving him a non-person.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

This PPV is not very good so far


----------



## DRose1994

What is Montez even doing? Cringe


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I'm sure they are all trying to make Randy break character each week like they did with Taker. He has lost is a few times lol.


----------



## Seafort

melkam647 said:


> At least he is authentic. Not straight out of a factory, like, say, Saxton.


That’s true.


----------



## Seafort

DRose1994 said:


> What is Montez even doing? Cringe


He has chills.

They’re multiplying.


----------



## Adapting

Seafort said:


> He has chills.
> 
> They’re multiplying.


He was the one that gave Roman covid.


----------



## Chan Hung

Roman missing really is a downer.


----------



## DupreeAreBetterThanOne

shadow_spinner said:


> Wrestling fans being "who the hell, is that" when Migo's was on screen is so damn funny to me, yet call Vince out of touch


I don't imagine too many wrestling fans, at least over a certain age, being into someone like Billie Eilish but I'd say there's a good chance a signifantly higher number of them at least recognise her considering she's done things like sing the theme for the most recent James Bond movie, which would bring her to the attention of people not into her music and/or of a similar age.

Unless Migos have done anything like that, I don't see it as being hugely out of touch if you're not a big fan of their genre of music.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I see there's only 1 announce table..Are they just running to the back every time there's a brand switch in matches..or..


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Why are we having this match? This is boring


----------



## wwetna1

Weird watch the Profits work the heel cut the ring in half routine in a tag match. They havent had to really because normally they are the most over team


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

RainmakerV2 said:


> I see there's only 1 announce table..Are they just running to the back every time there's a brand switch in matches..or..


Good question, I'm not sure


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477459826594750467


----------



## wwetna1

RainmakerV2 said:


> I see there's only 1 announce table..Are they just running to the back every time there's a brand switch in matches..or..


I think so because they don’t have Spanish English and other tables setup probably because of COVID too. They probably using their breaks to i
disinfect the table and swap out.


----------



## DaSlacker

Seafort said:


> He sounds terrifying. Like he is stalking people over the phone on Scream.
> 
> Seriously, I have not seen an announcer as terrible since Herb Abrams. And I remember Art Donovan at KoTR. McAfee is worse. So much worse.


I'm easily pleased after years of monotone humans, regurgitating what Vince is saying 😂 

He reminds me a bit of Piper when he did commentary for a while. A loud crazy and incoherent yet authentic and livening up an otherwise tired product.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Weird Migos year old hit is the theme lol


----------



## holy

This PPV makes me realize how we take things for granted sometimes. We literally used to have B-PPvs in the past that stars like Shawn Michaels, Undertaker, Cena, HHH etc would regularly wrestle on.

Compare it to tonight. There is literally zero star power so far, and the one actual star so far (Orton) is in a shitty tag team match.


----------



## Seth Grimes

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477459826594750467
> View attachment 114214


Tbf, what other groups even are there? Rap groups just aren't a thing any more it seems. Brockhampton are alright but yeah


----------



## RainmakerV2

That was alright but pretty short.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Montez sells well


----------



## Trophies

That's an RK-Bro RKO


----------



## postmoderno

Even recognizing the extenuating circumstances, this ppv so far feels more like a weekly show than any other one I can remember recently.


----------



## ThirdMan

Essentially the same move ended both tag matches. Heh.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Convincing win as suspected


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

holy said:


> This PPV makes me realize how we take things for granted sometimes. We literally used to have B-PPvs in the past that stars like Shawn Michaels, Undertaker, Cena, HHH etc would regularly wrestle on.
> 
> Compare it to tonight. There is literally zero star power so far, and the one actual star so far (Orton) is in a shitty tag team match.


The good old days when B PPV's felt important


----------



## RainmakerV2

postmoderno said:


> Even recognizing the extenuating circumstances, this ppv so far feels more like a weekly show than any other one I can remember recently.



I dont know why they didn't throw some gimmicks on these matches. No DQ, TLC, something. All feel like house show matches. I guess we're watching anyway so what the fuck right lol.


----------



## Corporate Rock

Same ending in both tag matches 🧐


----------



## Dark Emperor

Wow, Orton is in incredible shape. Guy's physique is getting better with age.


----------



## ThirdMan

Drew needs to find a partner...who won't bail halfway through their tag match to take pictures in the crowd.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Dark Emperor said:


> Wow, Orton is in incredible shape. Guy's physique is getting better with age.


Been watching Billy Gunn


----------



## Seafort

Amazing how in this backstage attack an earthquake simultaneously strikes Atlanta. Look how the camera is shaking, yet no one discusses the danger to all.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Dark Emperor said:


> Wow, Orton is in incredible shape. Guy's physique is getting better with age.


Probably even more impressive when considering his long time shoulder issues


----------



## RainmakerV2

So Drew beats Corbin at the Rumble. Yay


----------



## Trophies

Oh so this Drew/Corbin feud is continuing...no laughing matter anymore?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

that was a great spot


----------



## wwetna1

So peacock has termed these as premium live events I’m guessing now because the rumble ad said it too


----------



## RainmakerV2

Bianca isn't even on the card..wtf lol


----------



## DRose1994

So Corbin is about to attack a downed McIntyre with some kind of metal object, and the 4-5 other sizable, grown adult men right in front of this can only yell “no, don’t do it!” No one could just step in between the two of them? Or hold him back ?


----------



## Adapting

Dark Emperor said:


> Wow, Orton is in incredible shape. Guy's physique is getting better with age.


He's gotta shave that shit off his face tho lol.


----------



## postmoderno

Was that dude screaming "Get me some medical?" I've only had one drink so I can't blame that, maybe I'm going deaf.


----------



## Trophies

RainmakerV2 said:


> Bianca isn't even on the card..wtf lol


I think she's still feuding with Doudrop lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

DRose1994 said:


> So Corbin is about to attack a downed McIntyre with some kind of metal object, and the 4-5 other sizable, grown adult men right in front of this can only yell “no, don’t do it!” No one could just step in between the two of them? Or hold him back ?


WWE logic


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Orton


----------



## Dark Emperor

DRose1994 said:


> So Corbin is about to attack a downed McIntyre with some kind of metal object, and the 4-5 other sizable, grown adult men right in front of this can only yell “no, don’t do it!” No one could just step in between the two of them? Or hold him back ?


Haha in real life, there is no way you'd be stepping in front of a madman with a large metal object to stop him attacking another guy. Just makes sense to plead with him instead.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Brock is so much fun


----------



## American_Nightmare

I do wonder why they did an injury angle with Drew


----------



## holy

DAMN! Lesnar came for 1 minute and put LIFE into this show!


----------



## wwetna1

RainmakerV2 said:


> Bianca isn't even on the card..wtf lol


She was taken off some house shows too so she might be sick as well


----------



## Mainboy

Wish Brock would be a full time wrestler .


----------



## RainmakerV2

My God all the time filling lol.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Roman with a fan is better than half this show


----------



## wwetna1

American_Nightmare said:


> I do wonder why they did an injury angle with Drew


Put heat on Corbin or he tested positive his damn self for COVID 🤦🏽‍♂️


----------



## DUSTY 74

Brock having too much fun this run 😉🤣


----------



## RapShepard

holy said:


> what's that?


Cocaine lol


----------



## Seth Grimes

I still loved that Wrestlemania where Miz beat Cena, was super hyped for him and it was an underrated run


----------



## American_Nightmare

Brock's teeth are busted


----------



## ThirdMan

Though I suspect the original plan was for Riddle and Randy to wrestle eachother at Mania, they're selling so much merch that now I'm figuring it's gonna be RKBro vs KO and Seth for the tag titles at Mania.


----------



## wwetna1

Seth Grimes said:


> I still loved that Wrestlemania where Miz beat Cena, was super hyped for him and it was an underrated run


Sad thing is he barely remembers the moment like he says. I really loved that Hate Me Now video package though, wwe did their shit with that


----------



## DaSlacker

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> WWE logic


Modern wrestling logic 

AEW is just as bad for attack angles like that making no sense. And I say that as an AEW fan.


----------



## Seth Grimes

ThirdMan said:


> Though I suspect the original plan was for Riddle and Randy to wrestle eachother at Mania, they're selling so much merch that now I'm figuring it's gonna be RKBro vs KO and Seth for the tag titles at Mania.


Gonna be annoyed if they don't reward Rollins in some sort of way for the great work he's done this last year. If they do this, then he better win the tag titles


----------



## wwetna1

I would let t


ThirdMan said:


> Though I suspect the original plan was for Riddle and Randy to wrestle eachother at Mania, they're selling so much merch that now I'm figuring it's gonna be RKBro vs KO and Seth for the tag titles at Mania.


I would let them get to MITB both as match participants, have Riddle win, and then have Orton fuck over him at some point.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Maryse is so smoking fucking hot my God.


----------



## Seth Grimes

wwetna1 said:


> Sad thing is he barely remembers the moment like he says. I really loved that Hate Me Now video package though, wwe did their shit with that


Yeah he was presented so well in that feud, really had me get behind him even as the heel


----------



## ThirdMan

So now, the question is: Would they actually let Miz pin Edge (via Maryse and him cheating) to set up a mixed-tag involving Beth Phoenix? Or would a future beat-down by Miz, with Maryse's assistance, suffice to do that?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

GOAT entrance


----------



## wwetna1

I like that entrance on pay per views


----------



## itsbeenawhile

For the first time in a while WWE is looking unpredictable heading into the Rumble and looking at the PPV schedule there's no Elimination Chamber so at least two championship feuds will have to build organically


----------



## ThirdMan

wwetna1 said:


> I would let t
> 
> I would let them get to MITB both as match participants, have Riddle win, and then have Orton fuck over him at some point.


That would definitely work.


----------



## Trophies

Damn Edge's entrance is literally fire


----------



## Prosper

Love the Brood entrance


----------



## melkam647

American_Nightmare said:


> I do wonder why they did an injury angle with Drew


He's probably expected to get Covid lol


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477467040587948032


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Wish Edge would stick with the brood theme all the way through his entrances.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Always love the intensity Edge brings, and if there's ever proof that a great entrance can get the crowd hype, there it is


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Brood theme is forever GOATED


----------



## wwetna1

XDarkholmeX said:


> Wish Edge would stick with the brood theme all the way through his entrances.


But we would be deprived of the best theme in the company then


----------



## ThirdMan

Seth Grimes said:


> Gonna be annoyed if they don't reward Rollins in some sort of way for the great work he's done this last year. If they do this, then he better win the tag titles


Sure he could, and then they could do the MitB break-up thing with Riddle and Randy.


----------



## DUSTY 74

American_Nightmare said:


> Brock's teeth are busted


after getting punched in the face several times by *Cain Velasquez *I’d say he’s doing just fine


----------



## postmoderno

melkam647 said:


> He's probably expected to get Covid lol


Or they want to get him the fuck off tv for a while because he's dead and needs a reset.


----------



## ty1990

Maryse is so fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Maryse has something in her purse that's gonna decide the finish


----------



## Adapting

itsbeenawhile said:


> Maryse has something in her purse that's gonna decide the finish


I wish I was in her purse.


----------



## Lorromire

itsbeenawhile said:


> Maryse has something in her purse that's gonna decide the finish


$50 to bribe the ref?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Lorromire said:


> $50 to bribe the ref?


That's Tony's gimmick


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445583767947530244


----------



## RainmakerV2

I'd rather just see Maryse vs. Beth in a bra and panties match to be quite honest.


----------



## Lorromire

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> That's Tony's gimmick
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445583767947530244


I fucking love it


----------



## melkam647

I bet Maryse has a really pretty kitty


----------



## DRose1994

Dark Emperor said:


> Haha in real life, there is no way you'd be stepping in front of a madman with a large metal object to stop him attacking another guy. Just makes sense to plead with him instead.


I know we’re talking about WWE/wrestling logic, so my post was a little flippant and tongue in cheek. But still, presumably they all know Baron Corbin, right? If one of my colleagues is about to bash another one of my colleagues heads in with a metal object, I and hopefully another person would wrap him up to stop him instead of just holding out my hand pleading for him not to.


----------



## Insanityward88

Lorromire said:


> $50 to bribe the ref?





Lorromire said:


> $50 to bribe the ref?


Cobra Kia never dies


----------



## -XERO-

RainmakerV2 said:


> Maryse is so smoking fucking hot my God.




__
http://instagr.am/p/CXb0uZCueEu/



Seth Grimes said:


> Tbf, what other groups even are there? Rap groups just aren't a thing any more it seems. Brockhampton are alright but yeah


Not alot of current groups anymore, but I always think of the older ones whenever Migos or someone else calls them the best.

Wu-Tang Clan are my favorite, Bone Thugs-N-Harmony are 2nd. Three 6 Mafia are legends too.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CW4cmhPJdlh/


----------



## holy

This is Edge's most boring match since he returned.


----------



## Trophies

Maryse's baby weight tho _rubs hands together_


----------



## Nothing Finer

Maryse is the best thing about this match.


----------



## DRose1994

This hasn’t been a bad match, but there hasn’t been an energy to it and it doesn’t feel super meaningful.

but my goodness, Maryse is unbelievably attractive.

WWE does submissions better than AEW. In AEW guys tap IMMEDIATELY when a submission is applied. In WWE there’s some suspense: will they make it to the ropes, will they reverse it, will they tap ?


----------



## Trophies

Finally...Beth!


----------



## Serpico Jones

Maryse’s ass is as great as ever.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Horizon Zero Beth


----------



## troyag93

That's Beth? Fuck happened to her


----------



## RainmakerV2

Well..that was..a match.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Beth's facial expressions 💀


----------



## American_Nightmare

I hate how they hit Phoenix's music when she had already been out through the curtain.

Fucking stupid.


----------



## DRose1994

Beth coming in was cool, but the psycho faces in the entrance way was way overdone.


----------



## ThirdMan

Now that Beth's off commentary on NXT, she can dress in her casual clothes again.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Roman with a fan is better than half this show


Joke really doesn't land. Damn thing made over a billion dollars.

If the movie has bombed or barely made even it would have been a solid joke, but Aquaman made mad money.


----------



## epfou1

They botched Beth entrance. She standing on entrance for like a minute before her theme starts.


----------



## Prosper

Match was very underwhelming but the Beth appearance was cool


----------



## Trophies

Nothing Finer said:


> Beth's facial expressions 💀


Is she taking a massive shit or...lol


----------



## DUSTY 74

Seth Grimes said:


> Gonna be annoyed if they don't reward Rollins in some sort of way for the great work he's done this last year. If they do this, then he better win the tag titles


Putting the wwe title on Rollins should suffice


----------



## Seth Grimes

-XERO- said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CXb0uZCueEu/
> 
> 
> 
> Not alot of current groups anymore, but I always think of the older ones whenever Migos or someone else calls them the best.
> 
> Wu-Tang Clan are my favorite, Bone Thugs-N-Harmony are 2nd. Three 6 Mafia are legends too.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CW4cmhPJdlh/


It's all about her titties tbh ha

I think they pretty much only mean current right? Surely they aren't calling these guys the GOATs? Bone Thugs the best of all time for me. Wu-Tang a very close second, G-Unit even are up there, and NWA are nowhere in sight. Great movie they had though haha


----------



## ThirdMan

epfou1 said:


> They botched Beth entrance. She standing on entrance for like a minute before her theme starts.


Actually kind of works, in making her appearance not seem as planned.


----------



## Prosper

I feel like I’m watching this on cable TV with long ad breaks, just get to the matches.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Decent match, hard to have a bad one with Edge in there. But this feud is insanely one sided, there isn't a world where Edge doesn't win it.


----------



## postmoderno

So how many more times are they going to redo miz/edge? Or is it a one off and edge goes back to feud with Rollins yet again once Seth wins the title?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

troyag93 said:


> That's Beth? Fuck happened to her


Either Horizon Zero Dawn or Vikings as Edge was in it


----------



## melkam647

Glad to see Beth Phoenix is taking facial expression tips from Omos


----------



## Seth Grimes

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Either Horizon Zero Dawn or Vikings as Edge was in it


Everyone talking about Maryse but Lagertha is attractive as all hell


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

melkam647 said:


> Glad to see Beth Phoenix is taking facial expression tips from Omos


Constipated?


----------



## Dolorian

Good, time for the Bex now...


----------



## Prosper

Finally an interesting match


----------



## Trophies

At least one underutilized blonde female wrestler gets a PPV title match.


----------



## Mainboy

One thing WWE has got right in recent times is having the ppv’s on a Saturday.


----------



## ThirdMan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Constipated?


She was staring at Miz, so she was definitely trying to get rid of a little shit.


----------



## Prosper

I’d book Liv to win the title tonight and lose it back to Becky before Mania


----------



## Trophies

Thank you whoever decided Liv's attire for tonight.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Liv Morgan is fine as hell.


----------



## MEMS

Haven't been watching WWE for a few months.... Does Liv have any realistic chance here? Like to see her win.


----------



## Prosper

Liv Morgan is such a baddie


----------



## MEMS

Is that Becky Lynch or is that Elton John?


----------



## Serpico Jones

The Big Time Becks shit has run its course.


----------



## Dolorian

Liv being all giggly and holding back tears


----------



## Mainboy

MEMS said:


> Is that Becky Lynch or is that Elton John?


Elton John’s early stuff is pretty good but his more recent stuff has been rubbish.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Big Time going over clean tonight


----------



## ty1990

This PPV has been all time shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRose1994

Lay your stuff in a little more Liv. Hit the ropes a little harder.


----------



## Dolorian

DRose1994 said:


> Lay your stuff in a little more Liv. Hit the ropes a little harder.


Yeah she is constantly hesitating.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Please Becks send this hot topic employee back to the mid card



Mainboy said:


> One thing WWE has got right in recent times is having the ppv’s on a Saturday.


Why did they EVER do it on the Sunday?


----------



## Nothing Finer

This PPV is a great example of why you have gimmick based PPVs.


----------



## Dolorian

Nice stuff from Bex there. Looked good.


----------



## Chan Hung

Serpico Jones said:


> Liv Morgan is fine as hell.


Fuck yeah. Shes fine as fuck


----------



## Dolorian

Seth Grimes said:


> Please Becks send this hot topic employee back to the mid card


I don't mind Liv but she absolutely should not beat Becky.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

This PPV has sucked, I actually fell asleep


----------



## Seth Grimes

Dolorian said:


> I don't mind Liv but she absolutely should not beat Becky.


Yeah she's alright, but she just isn't Becks level. I badly want Asuka back.


----------



## DRose1994

Worst guillotine leg drop ive ever seen. I know the girls are less athletic than the guys, but why are they just markedly less physical? Some of these blows/strikes wouldn’t knock an inflatable dummy over. Surely they could be more physical than this.


----------



## Dr. Jones

This is the 1st WWE match I've watched since that Orton/Edge match from last year. Becky has botched almost every move shes done


----------



## Chan Hung

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> This PPV has sucked, I actually fell asleep


It's been meh. I'm just here for the main event.


----------



## troyag93

DRose1994 said:


> Lay your stuff in a little more Liv. Hit the ropes a little harder.


She also as to stop the smiling. Wrestlers hate that shit.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Chan Hung said:


> It's been meh. I'm just here for the main event.


Me too, this match with becky and liv needs to end already


----------



## Adapting

This match is not good lol.


----------



## American_Nightmare

So it's either gonna be Asuka or Rousey that beats Lynch.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

The screaming by Liv is absolutely annoying


----------



## postmoderno

Dr. Jones said:


> This is the 1st WWE match I've watched since that Orton/Edge match from last year. Becky has botched almost every move shes done


Most of the women's wrestling matches nowadays are them attempting and failing to do moves that are overly complicated (for them)


----------



## Seth Grimes

Chan Hung said:


> It's been meh. I'm just here for the main event.


First match was actually fantastic imo. The rest are just too obvious though, we know RKBro isn's losing, we know Edge isn't losing, no one cares about Madcap Moss, and I just can't see Becky losing either. We really should not be able to predict these things so easily.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> The screaming by Liv is absolutely annoying


I have headphones on too


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

This match has gone on for far too long


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I have headphones on too


Rip to your ears


----------



## Adapting

On the brightside this ref has a nice ass.


----------



## troyag93

If Big E retains tonight after this shit PPV I'm rioting


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

this is a very, very bad match.


----------



## Dolorian

troyag93 said:


> If Big E retains tonight after this shit PPV I'm rioting


Hoping Rollins or Lesnar win the title.


----------



## -XERO-

Seth Grimes said:


> It's all about her titties tbh ha
> 
> I think they pretty much only mean current right? Surely they aren't calling these guys the GOATs? Bone Thugs the best of all time for me. Wu-Tang a very close second, G-Unit even are up there, and NWA are nowhere in sight. Great movie they had though haha


Yeah, I'm just not into Migos that much, except a few songs.

I was one of the biggest G-Unit fans in their early years & still listen to 'em. 50 Cent is my 2nd favorite rapper of all-time, with his crazy ass. 







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475668626610999303


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Come on Liv!!! Love to see this from her


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Can this end already ?


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay, this match has gone on too fucking long. End this shit.


----------



## troyag93

Dolorian said:


> Hoping Rollins or Lesnar win the title.


I'll also take Lashley


----------



## Dr. Jones

This referee is shit and keeps fucking up the near falls. Killing the buildup.

Liv Morgan should've won with that powerbomb. She hit it perfectly


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

itsbeenawhile said:


> Come on Liv!!! Love to see this from her


You love to watch a boring match with way too much screeching?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I hate to say it. But Charlotte would get dogs abuse for a match like this.


----------



## Jersey

itsbeenawhile said:


> Come on Liv!!! Love to see this from her


That’s the spirit.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

This is awful 

_Clap, clap, clap_

This is awful


----------



## DRose1994

Dolorian said:


> Hoping Rollins or Lesnar win the title.


Seems like they’re booking this as a B PPV. Both tag title matches saw the champs retain. I’d have to imagine Lynch retains as well. Anything major, you have to figure they’re saving for the RR, if not WM.


----------



## Insanityward88

American_Nightmare said:


> So it's either gonna be Asuka or Rousey that beats Lynch.


Asuka bliss or baylee whoever wins rumble rousey not coming back


----------



## postmoderno

wtf is going on with this camerawork?


----------



## Seafort

Chan Hung said:


> Okay, this match has gone on too fucking long. End this shit.


Fight Forever!


----------



## Seafort

postmoderno said:


> wtf is going on with this camerawork?


Repeated tremors in Atlanta. Oddly underreported.


----------



## Adapting

This match is bad in many ways and honestly on Becky's part to. Kinda overrated in the ring tbh.

Hopefully I don't get murdered for saying that.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

My goodness, Liv SHUT UPPPPP, the screaming is annoying


----------



## Corporate Rock

Yell a few times more for me please


----------



## ty1990

I don’t understand the hype with Morgan, she sucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy

Seth Grimes said:


> Please Becks send this hot topic employee back to the mid card
> 
> 
> Why did they EVER do it on the Sunday?


Means you can have a few beers, relax and enjoy it. Instead of being half arsed on a Sunday night staying up to watch it.


----------



## Chan Hung

Too fucking long. This is AEW levels of damn long.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> You love to watch a boring match with way too much screeching?


Lmao I was just about to post that I had been cooking the whole match and sat back down seconds before Liv hit that sunset bomb

Either way though I want to see Liv succeed, gotta start somewhere


----------



## Chan Hung

ty1990 said:


> I don’t understand the hype with Morgan, she sucks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's hot. That's all there is to her. Why lie LOL


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wtf was that.


----------



## Dolorian

Bex retains.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

ty1990 said:


> I don’t understand the hype with Morgan, she sucks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Facts, all she has going for her is her looks, other than that she sucks, she can't wrestle, she screams and pouts like a baby


----------



## Seth Grimes

-XERO- said:


> Yeah, I'm just not into Migos that much, except a few songs.
> 
> I was one of the biggest G-Unit fans in their early years & still listen to 'em. 50 Cent is my 2nd favorite rapper of all-time, with his crazy ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475668626610999303


Same, I'm not a fan of them.

G-Unit and 50 were hot as fuck in the noughties. 50 Cent for me top 5 all time as well. Get Rich or Die Tryin' album was so damn good. Funny guy as well, him trolling Ja always gets me.






This can be Brock's entrance tonight, just swap the names out for his opponents haha


----------



## Seafort

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> My goodness, Liv SHUT UPPPPP, the screaming is annoying


I hope we get 120 minute Iron Person match at WrestleMania.


----------



## Chan Hung

Botch she couldnt reach the ropes lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Thankfully that miserable match is over


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Back to catering, Liv.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

That was a good match. I think that was Liv's best match.


----------



## Corporate Rock

Botch rope job by big time becks


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Did Becky botch the finish?


----------



## Adapting

Big time botchy?


----------



## wwetna1

Wonder why Liv keeps saying my eye to the ref


----------



## Chan Hung

That Kevin announcer has a punchable face.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Liv was just used for pre Mania build up season. If someone like Ripley wins the Rumble, Becky will have more time to prepare.


----------



## Algernon

Damn Livs offense isn’t believable at all. She’s pretty boring to watch. Not even close to Becky Lynch’s level.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

All Petite Wrestling said:


> That was a good match. I think that was Liv's best match.


Are you high ?


----------



## Dr. Jones

Becky fucked up the finish too. Couldn't even get her feet up on the ropes to at least save some heat for Morgan

Becky gets a D
Liv Morgan gets a B


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Both ladies are very clunky in the ring.


----------



## Chan Hung

Algernon said:


> Damn Livs offense isn’t believable at all. She’s pretty boring to watch. Not even close to Becky Lynch’s level.


Yeah i agree. Shes just hot. Thats about all that sums her up.


----------



## ThirdMan

I liked the match. Thought Liv's sunset-powerbomb looked great. Yeah, Becky was probably supposed to use the ropes to win, but whatever, she beat Liv with her finisher.


----------



## Prosper

I thought the Becky/Liv match was okay, their RAW match was better though.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

wwetna1 said:


> Wonder why Liv keeps saying my eye to the ref


Who cares, she can go back to catering and scream and pout. Stay off TV


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Stopped watching during the Liv/Becky match, but those damn screams wtf


----------



## DUSTY 74

Time to Crown a New WWE Champion


----------



## DRose1994

Sheesh. In the top company in the world, with the best female wrestlers, that’s the match that they put on for the women’s championship. It dragged on forever, 90% of the strikes/moves looked terrible and the finish was a little flat. Bleh all around.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Say what you want about this PPV, it's the best of the year so far.


----------



## Prosper

Lol everyone’s gonna be so disappointed when Big E retains.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Sheamus has had the biggest face win of the night, as a heel.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Liv is going to win MITB this year for sure...as for Liv haters, she has an underdog story, it's not strong enough to have a Bianca year obviously and she isn't great in the ring now but neither was Trish and she's considered the GOAT


----------



## Chan Hung

Knoxville at the Rumble? LOL


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Johnny Knoxville is still a thing ?


----------



## DupreeAreBetterThanOne

I'm surprised they haven't given Ricochet an Irish gimmick yet where he goes by Rick O'Shea. He can become Sheamus' millionth tag team partnet.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

itsbeenawhile said:


> Liv is going to win MITB this year for sure...as for Liv haters, she has an underdog story, it's not strong enough to have a Bianca year obviously and she isn't great in the ring now but neither was Trish and she's considered the GOAT


Dude, Liv sucks just face it


----------



## Chan Hung

Finally the main event. The real reason why i'm still watching this.


----------



## holy

I don't get the hype for Becky Lynch as a wrestler. She's terrible.

Honestly, the best quality I find in her is that she's pretty....that's it.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Nothing Finer said:


> Say what you want about this PPV, it's the best of the year so far.


----------



## Seth Grimes

The more I see it the more I love Lashley's entrance, can't wait to hear it.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Just get the belt off Big E. I don't care who.


----------



## Chan Hung

Big E cant be taken seriously as a dominant face. He's too much of a clown.


----------



## postmoderno

Chan Hung said:


> She's hot. That's all there is to her. Why lie LOL


I think in this particular case there is a decent amount of anti Becky sentiment, which in some cases just is what it is, but in some cases is just anti status quo sentiment/discontent with the company generally. 

People want change, so whoever can enable or represent that change gets positive buzz. They overlook the shortcomings of that talent, but then if said talent actually gets elevated, they quickly get turned on.


----------



## Chan Hung

Kevin Owens just signed a big fat check contract right? He will win tonight. LMFAO


----------



## itsbeenawhile

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Liv was just used for pre Mania build up season. If someone like Ripley wins the Rumble, Becky will have more time to prepare.


If Rhea wins she'll challenge Charlotte easily, that's the best story and Sasha/Charlotte is the biggest Marquee match so I think Rhea just challenges Charlotte but Sasha wins the Rumble and goes for Becky...then Liv and Bianca win the tag titles


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Twitter loves the Becky/Liv match. I don't get the audience anymore. Maybe I've aged out of wrestling


----------



## Erik.

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Twitter loves the Becky/Liv match. I don't get the audience anymore. Maybe I've aged out of wrestling


Wrestling has always divided opinion.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

itsbeenawhile said:


> If Rhea wins she'll challenge Charlotte easily, that's the best story and Sasha/Charlotte is the biggest Marquee match so I think Rhea just challenges Charlotte but Sasha wins the Rumble and goes for Becky...then Liv and Bianca win the tag titles


Yeah, Rhea will want her win back over Charlotte.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Burn it down


----------



## Dolorian

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Liv was just used for pre Mania build up season. If someone like Ripley wins the Rumble, Becky will have more time to prepare.


I am really hoping Rhea wins the Rumble and faces Becky at Mania.


----------



## DRose1994

Every time I see Seth I can’t help but think “what is he doing? Does he even know what he’s doing/what his character is supposed to be?” Just manic laughing, dancing weird outfit guy?


----------



## -XERO-

Seth Grimes said:


> Same, I'm not a fan of them.
> 
> G-Unit and 50 were hot as fuck in the noughties. 50 Cent for me top 5 all time as well. Get Rich or Die Tryin' album was so damn good. Funny guy as well, him trolling Ja always gets me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This can be Brock's entrance tonight, just swap the names out for his opponents haha




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477465036901830660


----------



## Seth Grimes

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Twitter loves the Becky/Liv match. I don't get the audience anymore. Maybe I've aged out of wrestling


Twitter is filled with tonnes of leftists, they are gonna overhype women's wrestling because it's women's wrestling


----------



## Chan Hung

If Braun Strowman was here it be a fatal SIX way LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Dolorian said:


> I am really hoping Rhea wins the Rumble and faces Becky at Mania.


Whoever they choose, I guess they can Rhea can have her mini feud with Nikki inbetween.


----------



## Dr. Jones

What exactly is this latest gimmick attempt of Seth Rollins supposed to be? Is he a coked out matador or something?


----------



## Chan Hung

Rollins jacket is huge as fuck and loud LOL


----------



## Adapting

Bobby has one of the sickest entrances ever.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chan Hung said:


> If Braun Strowman was here it be a fatal SIX way LOL


----------



## Chan Hung

I like how the World Champion doesnt even come out last!


----------



## Trophies

Lesnar getting the last entrance lol


----------



## itsbeenawhile

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Dude, Liv sucks just face it


Nah she doesn't, worst have been pushed


----------



## La Parka

LETS GO


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Lesnar coming out last is such a slap in the face to the champion


----------



## Chan Hung

Farmer Brock about to destroy the cattle


----------



## DupreeAreBetterThanOne

Veer Mahan to debut and leave Lesnar in a bloody pulp. You heard it here first.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Game over


----------



## Chan Hung

itsbeenawhile said:


> Lesnar coming out last is such a slap in the face to the champion


It is, but it also proves what we all think here and that is Big E is NOT worthy.


----------



## La Parka

itsbeenawhile said:


> Lesnar coming out last is such a slap in the face to the champion


Big E acts like a mid carder, therefore he’s treated like one.


----------



## Adapting

On the brightside. Now I don't have to watch a 10 hr Roman entrance.


----------



## Erik.

Champions not coming out last has been a thing for over 30 years. 

Why does it still surprise people?


----------



## toontownman

Hope Liv doesn't win the rumble. I'm fine with her winning MITB later but I am so over the obligatory underdog story going into wrestlemania every year and crying in the middle of the ring.

Good time to elevate someone from NXT in the rumble.


----------



## Trophies

Lesnar just got done milking some cows. Time to kick some ass.


----------



## Seth Grimes

BOOBY FUCKIN LASHLEY


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Lesnar vs Lashey one on one


----------



## Trophies

Obligatory spear through the barricade spot.


----------



## Chan Hung

Brock vs Lashley at Mania? That could be their backup plan.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Lesnar/Lashley needs to happen off that alone


----------



## RapShepard

Trophies said:


> Obligatory spear through the barricade spot.


Number one WWE spot of the last decade lol


----------



## epfou1

Lesnar to have a nap for next 20 minutes


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

This match is fire


----------



## Nothing Finer

Lesnar is one of the best in ring who ever lived.


----------



## American_Nightmare

The way the crowd reacted to Lashley spearing Lesnar tells you everything. Pull the plug on the Lesnar-Reigns feud.


----------



## Seth Grimes

I still don't think heels should be doing suicide dives


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477484603795509250

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477484116786487300
Lesnar or Lashley is my preferred winner.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Stereo superkicks


----------



## sara sad

Adapting said:


> Big time botchy?


The sooner Bianca wins that belt the better.


----------



## TheFiend666

Im loving this shit


----------



## DupreeAreBetterThanOne

Have Fatal Four/Five Ways always been No DQ?


----------



## Nothing Finer

Kevin Owens doing the Brock Lesnar dance


----------



## Dolorian

Where is Big E?

Nm, there he is.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Looks like Rollins and Owens are actually gonna become a tag team so doubt they win it. Hoping this means Lashley wins, and we get Lesnar lose to Reigns and end that fued, then we get Lesnar vs Booby.


----------



## Chan Hung

Lots of big hosses here.


----------



## Adapting

Owens refueled his beer belly over the holidays I see.


----------



## Nothing Finer

DupreeAreBetterThanOne said:


> Have Fatal Four/Five Ways always been No DQ?


Yes, everything Triple Threat+ is. A DQ would mean multiple winners.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Owens signed a new contract recently. Don’t be surprised if he wins.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Nothing Finer said:


> Say what you want about this PPV, it's the best of the year so far.



ill give you that and raise you

Match of The Year


----------



## Seth Grimes

BOOBY FUCKIN LASHLEY!!!


----------



## Trophies

Super Brock


----------



## RainmakerV2

Bro this match is fuckin WILD


----------



## Mainboy

Brock-Roman rumble

Brock-Lashly at wm please


----------



## ty1990

This main event is nuts lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Just leave us with Brock and Lashley PLEASE


----------



## DUSTY 74

Serpico Jones said:


> Owens signed a new contract recently. Don’t be surprised if he wins.



nope not tonight


----------



## Dolorian

Loving the absolute mayhem of this match.


----------



## troyag93

Lesnar better not sell that god awful stunner


----------



## Chan Hung

First time ive seen Lesnar in this much trouble lmfao


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

LMAO Brock won


----------



## Seth Grimes

What the fuck?! He beat pinned BIG E OF THEM ALL?


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Ahaha YES my man Lesnar, called it , it was game over


----------



## toontownman

Ha


----------



## Trophies

LOL BROCK WINS


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

YESSSSS!!!! BORKKKKK


----------



## Mainboy

They done it


----------



## TheFiend666

HAHHAHAHA FUCK YES!!!!!!!!! LETS GOOOOO BROCK


----------



## La Parka

BROCK FUCKING LESNAR 


LETS GOOOOOOO


----------



## Chan Hung

WHOAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH WTF!?!?! YESSSSSS


----------



## Nothing Finer

BEAST


----------



## Dolorian

Yes! Lesnar with the win!


----------



## ThirdMan

.Well, they'll get a ratings pop for a few weeks. We'll see if it holds up.


----------



## troyag93

Fuck yes


----------



## Mainboy

So undisputed title match at mania or Lashley-Brock.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

THANK YOU JESUS


----------



## ty1990

Big E squashed lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DUSTY 74

Nice … we have some interesting times ahead…. I like it

i like it allot


----------



## Chan Hung

Vince pulled the plug. Said fuck it.

Lashley vs Brock at Mania you can tell


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

The reign of terror is finally over! Looks like we are getting a Lashley/Lesnar feud


----------



## Seth Grimes

So does this confirm he was beating Reigns? We are definitely getting Lashley vs Brock


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Chan Hung

Damn so i guess this is over for Brock vs Reigns. But that's okay. Reigns has to recover.


----------



## Prosper

LMFAOOOOOO


----------



## toontownman

It's coming home to Saskatchewan baby!


----------



## Trophies

Lesnar/Lashley at Wrestlemania…let’s go!!


----------



## TheFiend666

AEW could nevaaaa lol


----------



## DRose1994

Wowwww. I love it. I was rooting for either Lashley or Lesnar. I think they’re obviously teasing Bobby vs Brock going forward too


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SD officially dead. What a match.


----------



## Chan Hung

Brock vs Lashley at Mania = BOOK IT!


----------



## ThirdMan

Very entertaining car-crash of a match, but very shortsighted booking, unless they plan to do Lesnar vs Lashley and Big E (winning the Rumble) vs Reigns at Mania.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lashley Lesnar is where your money is and its time to do it.


----------



## Chan Hung

Showstopper said:


> SD officially dead. What a match.


Yeah no more Tribal Chief for a while. That was the ONLY reason i was watching cuz of Roman and Brock


----------



## Seafort

ty1990 said:


> Big E squashed lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big E is the second longest reigning babyface champion on RAW since 2014


----------



## Nothing Finer

REIGNING! DEFENDING!


----------



## Chan Hung

Great Crazy Match. Was worth the wait!


----------



## Serpico Jones

Thank God.


----------



## Seth Grimes

ThirdMan said:


> Very entertaining car-crash of a match, but very shortsighted booking, unless they plan to do Lesnar vs Lashley and Big E (winning the Rumble) vs Reigns at Mania.


I say give Booby the RR win and then we finally get the Lesnar vs Lashley match


----------



## Prosper

If they do Lesnar vs Reigns at Mania then it has to be title for title. Then they need to merge the rosters. Lashley vs Lesnar is what I would like more though.


----------



## DupreeAreBetterThanOne

So RAW has no champion. Stupid booking.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Nothing Finer said:


> REIGNING! DEFENDING!


Paul called it 3 weeks ago


----------



## Dolorian

Stage is now set for Lesnar vs Lashley and Drew vs Reigns at Mania.


----------



## Garmonbozia

Now that main event was a banger.


----------



## Dolorian

DupreeAreBetterThanOne said:


> So RAW has no champion. Stupid booking.


What do you mean? Lesnar is a free agent, he is now the RAW champion.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

ThirdMan said:


> .Well, they'll get a ratings pop for a few weeks. We'll see if it holds up.


Do you watch wrestling to be entertained or do you just watch wrestling to comment on TV ratings? 

Seriously, who the fuck cares about TV ratings? Just enjoy the show.


----------



## PuddleDancer

Bobby Had lesnar beat with the Hurt Lock


----------



## Seth Grimes

Dolorian said:


> Stage is now set for Lesnar vs Lashley and Drew vs Reigns at Mania.


Please no Drew vs Reigns. I'll take Sami Zayn over Drew


----------



## Serpico Jones

Lesnar vs Lashley, Reigns vs The Rock at Mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Raw is even more loaded now. Kinda love it.


----------



## Insanityward88

Dolorian said:


> Stage is now set for Lesnar vs Lashley and Drew vs Reigns at Mania.


That’s not selling out Texas lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

How bout Lesnar vs. Edge..has that ever been done?


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

DupreeAreBetterThanOne said:


> So RAW has no champion. Stupid booking.


Lesnar is a free agent....So yes they do


----------



## Erik.

Lesnar vs Lashley at RR

Title vs Title at WM. 

I would imagine.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Haha Lesnar rules. Makes me wonder if the WWE title was always going to be switched or not tonight.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

God I hate seeing monster booking, but it feels like the brand extension is ending again soon lowkey


----------



## Seth Grimes

Showstopper said:


> Raw is even more loaded now. Kinda love it.


They just had to make sure RAW was their flagship, eh.


----------



## toontownman

Chance to finally and properly cement Lashleys legacy as made if he goes over Lesnar at Mania. I'm all for it.

Don't fancy Drew vs Reigns though, could be worse I guess?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

So Lesnar or Lashley give Omos his first loss pre mania maybe


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

RainmakerV2 said:


> How bout Lesnar vs. Edge..has that ever been done?


----------



## DUSTY 74

Seth Grimes said:


> So does this confirm he was beating Reigns? We are definitely getting Lashley vs Brock


Not necessarily audible probably called w there supposed mania surprise rumblings


----------



## Corporate Rock

Brock baby! glad they went with him again. He’s been the best thing since he’s come back


----------



## sara sad

Are they unifying the belts at Mania?


----------



## holy

I'm a huge fan of Lesnar, but I don't even feel happy he won. I just feel...confused.

I keep wondering how this would've played out with Lesnar vs Reigns.

The match itself...again, I couldn't get invested. I figured people would love it. The Lashley/Lesnar spots were a rehash of the Lesnar vs Goldberg WM33 match.


----------



## Chan Hung

Well BIG E fans, dont worry....on Monday he wont come crying he lost.. he will do what he always does best with zero fucks given.........back to flipping pancakes.


----------



## InexorableJourney

I guess Big E's just E now.


----------



## troyag93

Can't wait to know what the orginal plans were for the Titles tonight . Sure it's going to come out in a few days


----------



## Dr. Jones

Most over guy in the match hands down. The crowd erupted when he interrupted Rollins curb stomp. Guy is just great


----------



## Seth Grimes

Chan Hung said:


> Well BIG E fans, dont worry....on Monday he wont come crying he lost.. he will do what he always does best with zero fucks given.........back to flipping pancakes.
> 
> View attachment 114222
> 
> View attachment 114223


Fuck it, use this to turn him heel and give him some sort of new life.


----------



## ThirdMan

Seth Grimes said:


> I say give Booby the RR win and then we finally get the Lesnar vs Lashley match


You might just get Heyman screwing Lesnar in a match between him and Lashley AT the Rumble, and Lesnar going right back to Roman. I'd say it's all very up-in-the-air right now.


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> How bout Lesnar vs. Edge..has that ever been done?


Technically Rebellion


----------



## RainmakerV2

They could have had Owens eat the pin but Big E ate it instead.


Vince really stuck the dagger in him tonight. Hilarious. The fat dude couldn't even take the pin instead.


----------



## postmoderno

I was very much sports entertained by the last match. Great stuff. A Lesnar/Lashley program would be awesome too, hopefully that's where they go with it as others have speculated.

The Seth/KO duo is also growing on me.


----------



## sailord

You can call Brock the new day slayer first Kofi now big e


Seth Grimes said:


> What the fuck?! He beat pinned BIG E OF THEM ALL?


He's now new day slayer first Kofi now big e


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477444514134560768


----------



## Seth Grimes

ThirdMan said:


> You might just get Heyman screwing Lesnar in a match between him and Lashley AT the Rumble, and Lesnar going right back to Roman. I'd say it's all very up-in-the-air right now.


I'd be happy with a lot of things happening through this, it definitely opens up a lot of choice. Just the only thing I couldn't stand is seeing Drew vs Reigns at mania.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477481026297466880


----------



## DUSTY 74

Part of Lashley‘s contract negotiations last time around was his strongly wanting a match w Brock and with his contract coming up maybe there finally appeasing that request


----------



## ThirdMan

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Do you watch wrestling to be entertained or do you just watch wrestling to comment on TV ratings?
> 
> Seriously, who the fuck cares about TV ratings? Just enjoy the show.


I watch wrestling to be entertained. I don't really care about the ratings. Just noting the shortsighted nature of the booking (if this was decided last-minute), and the possible reasoning behind it.


----------



## Mr.Z

Brock won but my boy the almighty dominated


----------



## Seth Grimes

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477481026297466880


Can't lie, their 3D was clean as fuck, and it's a move I'd love to see be used again


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

RainmakerV2 said:


> They could have had Owens eat the pin but Big E ate it instead.
> 
> 
> Vince really stuck the dagger in him tonight. Hilarious. The fat dude couldn't even take the pin instead.


Vince must really love him some Kevin Owens. He's always had strong booking.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Seth Grimes said:


> Can't lie, their 3D was clean as fuck, and it's a move I'd love to see be used again


They could well do. They might have asked permission.


----------



## Seth Grimes

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> They could well do. They might have asked permission.


If Miz can do the figure four whilst not being a technical wrestler at all, and Owens can do the stunner with almost no pop, surely Usos can get the 3D?


----------



## Chan Hung

Seth Grimes said:


> Fuck it, use this to turn him heel and give him some sort of new life.


Been asking for a serious Big E heel turn forever, but i guess too many kids buy his gear? LOL


----------



## Insanityward88

DUSTY 74 said:


> Part of Lashley‘s contract negotiations last time around was his strongly wanting a match w Brock and with his contract coming up maybe there finally appeasing that request


They can put the hurt locker back together make it 3 on 1 and still Brock would win but if it gets Lashley to re up go for it


----------



## Seth Grimes

Chan Hung said:


> Been asking for a serious Big E heel turn forever, but i guess too many kids buy his gear? LOL


I been asking for a Big E main event push forever, totally did not expect it to go this poorly


----------



## American_Nightmare

Lashley is my pick to win the Rumble now


----------



## jobber81

Chan Hung said:


> Well BIG E fans, dont worry....on Monday he wont come crying he lost.. he will do what he always does best with zero fucks given.........back to flipping pancakes.
> 
> View attachment 114222
> 
> View attachment 114223


he will complain about racism, with a supportive tweet from Big Swole...


----------



## ThirdMan

Seth Grimes said:


> I been asking for a Big E main event push forever, totally did not expect it to go this poorly


Completely down to not booking him well. He wasn't even acting particularly goofy as champ (Seth was more over-the-top than him lately).


----------



## Seth Grimes

Insanityward88 said:


> They can put the hurt locker back together make it 3 on 1 and still Brock would win but if it gets Lashley to re up go for it


Best case scenario for me, Lashley goes into the RR to win it, but they bait and switch, someone else wins it (whoever challenges Roman). Lashley still gets the title match anyways through force (he destroys Paul Heyman or something I dunno), Lashley gets the win at mania. Guy looks incredible right now, you would have never thought this looking at him 15 years ago. He's actually peaking in his mid 40's.


----------



## Seth Grimes

ThirdMan said:


> Completely down to not booking him well. He wasn't even acting particularly goofy as champ (Seth was more over-the-top than him lately).


But Seth has a defined character that suits him, E was simply still running the New Day gimmick, solo, and the New Day gimmick kinda isn't suited to being a main event title holder as we seen with Kofi.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477486594756075523

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477487516517376005


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

ThirdMan said:


> I watch wrestling to be entertained. I don't really care about the ratings. Just noting the shortsighted nature of the booking (if this was decided last-minute), and the possible reasonably behind it.


Who fucking cares why they did what they did? That shit is for them to worry about.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Lashley gets the shot at Brock straight up

Moxley returns and wins the Royal Rumble to face The Tribal Chief ….😉 can’t say it wouldn’t be wild & fun 😂


----------



## -XERO-

Seth Grimes said:


> Fuck it, use this to turn him heel and give him some sort of new life.


----------



## ThirdMan

Seth Grimes said:


> But Seth has a defined character that suits him, E was simply still running the New Day gimmick, solo, and the New Day gimmick kinda isn't suited to being a main event title holder as we seen with Kofi.


I like Seth as a worker, and well enough as a character, but I don't find his current gimmick particularly authentic to who he is, and the laugh is extremely forced (mind you, fake laughing is tough for the best of them). Big E carried some of his New Day persona forward, but I feel he very much toned-down the more over-the-top aspects, and had a more spiteful, physical quality about him as champion. But whatever, they have opportunities to elevate talent by giving them longer, more impactful runs, and instead keep going back to the same (often part-time) people. I'm sure it'll _all _work out fine.


----------



## ThirdMan

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Who fucking cares why they did what they did? That shit is for them to worry about.


Sure. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Seth Grimes

DUSTY 74 said:


> Lashley gets the shot at Brock straight up
> 
> Moxley returns and wins the Royal Rumble to face The Tribal Chief ….😉 can’t say it wouldn’t be wild & fun 😂


I'd jump at the idea if it was 2019 Moxley, 2021 Moxley I'm not sure I'd wanna even see. Hopefully he's recovering well.


----------



## holy

I have a feeling that Lesnar vs Lashley for the Universal championship was always planned for Wrestlemania, with Lesnar beating Reigns tonight and Lashley winning the Royal Rumble.

As it is, I read Vince really wanted Lesnar/Heyman/Reigns to be here tonight as it would affect Wrestlemania plans. I assume Heyman would've joined Lesnar and help him beat Reigns.

But, given that Roman got COVID, they just had Lesnar win the WWE title instead. Lashley still wins the Rumble, and we get Lashley vs Lesnar at Mania.


----------



## melkam647

Hot take but I think Lashley will take the belt off The Tribal Chief either this coming Smackdown or next. Roman was supposed to lose to Brock today and Lashley was supposed to take the belt back from Big E. So WWE had to swap plans since it was probably in Brock's contract that he became champion at Day 1.


----------



## DupreeAreBetterThanOne

Big E was supposed to retain in the original 4 way match, according to this image from a Tweet quickly deleted by the WWEonFOX account.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477488803833163778

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/ru14md


----------



## ThirdMan

DupreeAreBetterThanOne said:


> Big E was supposed to retain in the original 4 way match, according to this image from a Tweet quickly deleted by the WWEonFOX account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477488803833163778


Figured as much.


----------



## Insanityward88

melkam647 said:


> Hot take but I think Lashley will take the belt off The Tribal Chief either this coming Smackdown or next. Roman was supposed to lose to Brock today and Lashley was supposed to take the belt back from Big E. So WWE had to swap plans since it was probably in Brock's contract that he became champion at Day 1.


I would be ok with hurt locker verse blood line at rumble.


----------



## reamstyles

Say it what you want about Brock.. he gives the must see thing in his matches..


----------



## DUSTY 74

Seth Grimes said:


> I'd jump at the idea if it was 2019 Moxley, 2021 Moxley I'm not sure I'd wanna even see. Hopefully he's recovering well.


Absolutely agreed as that’s what I’d envision as well


----------



## reamstyles

Big e will swap with brock as new day bloodline war will extend until mania


----------



## ThirdMan

reamstyles said:


> Say it what you want about Brock.. he gives the must see thing in his matches..


It's partly because he's not overexposed. It's hard for any talent to keep the full interest of the crowd when they're wrestling on TV every other week. He's a "special attraction".


----------



## reamstyles

ThirdMan said:


> It's partly because he's not overexposed. It's hard for any talent to keep the full interest of the crowd when they're wrestling on TV every other week. He's a "special attraction".


No its not like that, its like Goldberg booking he delivers f5 to everyone lashley spears him you anticipate he steals the win but no he kicked out. And he beat big e with one f5, doesnt need multiple finishers..we love 60 minute technical amsterpiece but people want also short slam bang affair that people will not turn away their eyes on tv screen or your mobile phones


----------



## excalibur41389

All Things considered this PPV was pretty great. Reigns and probably Nakamura having positive COVID tests scrapped two title matches and I'd imagine with a travel day between the premium live event and Raw meant they were likely working with a very minimal roster and couldn't just bring in Charlotte or Priest for a fill in match if Reigns only tested positive this morning.

It was clear there was a lot of time filler in some of those matches to make up for the loss of two top matches but Day One still absolutely delivered. That Usos vs. New Day match was incredible -- one of the best regular tag matches I've seen in a long long time (not a gimmick of 6-man just standard rules 2 on 2). The RK Bro vs. Street Profits match was also very good -- seriously Montez Ford is going to be a megastar he has it all and is just so talented. The main event was great and gave us a real surprise ending.

I'd imagine they give us Big E vs. Lesnar at Rumble and then Lashley wins the Rumble to challenge Lesnar at Mania. We all want that match it will be great. Of course we have to miss out on a true resolution to Reigns vs. Lesnar but as Vince has been preaching in his promos with Austin Theory -- expect anything. They went a different direction. Reigns will say Lesnar ran off to Raw and there is nobody left to face him -- I'd imagine in steps McIntyre for a dream feud we've all wanted as well. That should be a good one I think.

Very entertaining event and I'm very intrigued coming out of it. Mission accomplished WWE.


----------



## ThirdMan

reamstyles said:


> No its not like that, its like Goldberg booking he delivers f5 to everyone lashley spears him you anticipate he steals the win but no he kicked out. And he beat big e with one f5, doesnt need multiple finishers..we love 60 minute technical amsterpiece but people want also short slam bang affair that people will not turn away their eyes on tv screen or your mobile phones


If they had him come out and do that every week on TV, I assure you the novelty would wear off with general audiences. But yes, fast-paced matches with lots of big bomb moves do go over well in big matches. Which is why I said _partly _w/r/t overexposure.


----------



## DRose1994

reamstyles said:


> Big e will swap with brock as new day bloodline war will extend until mania


I don’t think Big E will be champion again. It just didn’t feel right and I imagine he’ll fall bad to the mid/upper mid card.


----------



## ThirdMan

Just imagine the online meltdown if Goldberg shows up as a heel on RAW, and beats Lesnar at the Rumble (via assistance from Heyman).


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life

As expected big e was just a placeholder, not that I'm complaining, as this opens up lashley vs lesnar hopefully.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

ThirdMan said:


> Just imagine the online meltdown if Goldberg shows up as a heel on RAW, and beats Lesnar at the Rumble (via assistance from Heyman).


That would be epic


----------



## Tomzy95

holy said:


> I have a feeling that Lesnar vs Lashley for the Universal championship was always planned for Wrestlemania, with Lesnar beating Reigns tonight and Lashley winning the Royal Rumble.


If the Usos lost tonight, I would have agreed with you, but they won. I don’t think creative would allow Roman to drop his title before his lackeys.


----------



## WindPhoenix

I thought that the show wasn't bad. I really liked the opener, Becky/Liv and the main event.

The cameras and commentary missed Becky cheating to beat Liv by poking her in the eye when Liv was going for Oblivion.


----------



## wwetna1

Tomzy95 said:


> If the Usos lost tonight, I would have agreed with you, but they won. I don’t think creative would allow Roman to drop his title before his lackeys.


Hey now watch it Jey isn’t the lackey.
He’s the first man to ever pin Roman in WWE.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The show was better than expected. I was really only interested in seeing Lynch/Morgan initially and mildly curious about how Paul Heyman would factor into the Lesnar/Reigns situation but after Romans covid stuff when they put Brock Lesnar in the otherwise boring 4 way match for pancake mans WWE title I was thinking they may actually do something interesting with this for long term booking into Mania. I'm not a Brock fan and I don't really have a stake in the outcome of the mens stuff much outside of Reigns this year but I'm wondering if they're going to do champ vs champ with Lesnar/Reigns at Mania. His COVID case could be a work to get Brock to have the WWE title for this reason, especially announcing only 1 hour before Day 1 that he was out. They did this at Summerslam when they pulled Sasha out right at the show and replaced her with Becky, so it's possible this is whats going on. If not and Reigns COVID is legit, they still made a great move by putting the belt on Brock. The match was solid overall, and I surprisingly enjoyed it more than expected.

Beth Phoenix returning during the Miz/Edge match was cool. Edge bores me, he always has so I have no interest in seeing this but I stopped the fast forwarding when I saw Beth come out. Hopefully they'll have a Beth/Maryse match at the Rumble or even a couples tag match.

Becky vs Liv was much better than I expected. Liv has yet to demonstrate before tonight that she has the ability to go in the ring and be taken seriously on Lynch's level, but I was overall impressed with her performance and for once she felt like a bit of a contender and Lynch helped her look a lot better than I thought she was going to be able to do. Glad Becky didn't use the rope to beat Morgan, that should be saved for opponents that pose a serious threat. On Raw it'd be nice to see them have a few words exchanged briefly and then Becky running her mouth about no other 'real opposition' followed by entrance music 'THIS IS MY BRUTALITY!'. Time for Rhea vs Lynch to happen on the road to WM, or at least between now and the Rumble. Liv Morgan has proven tonight that she's good for a tag team title run and I wouldn't mind seeing her in that division going forward, or move her to Smackdown and use her against Charlotte in a story line that's more suited to her past with Flair and she will be able to get over even easier on that side of things, providing they don't bury her like they did Toni Storm.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Opener was really good even with the false finishes, I didn't care for the Raw Women's Title match but it was pretty impressive even to me especially with Morgan's Sunset Powerbomb spot being the highlight there, Lashley was the real deal during the 5 Way main event being the only true threat to Lesnar now the set up begins.


----------



## EDawg38

The Fatal 5 Way was awesome, it was pure chaos, I enjoyed every moment of it with the tag teaming of Kevin Owens and Seth Rollins knocking out Lesnar and Lashley with the steel stares and Lesnar being speared through the barricade
but I expected the match to be a longer match and not a short one.

I thought that the time lost from the Reigns vs Lesnar match would have been added to the main event match but that wasn't the case, the match ended up being surprisingly short.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

EDawg38 said:


> The Fatal 5 Way was awesome, it was pure chaos, I enjoyed every moment of it with the tag teaming of Kevin Owens and Seth Rollins knocking out Lesnar and Lashley with the steel stares and Lesnar being speared through the barricade
> but I expected the match to be a longer match and not a short one.
> 
> I thought that the time lost from the Reigns vs Lesnar match would have been added to the main event match but that wasn't the case, the match ended up being surprisingly short.


Realistically I think that this match not only improved a boring 4 way match that had no real winner before Lesnar entered it, but I didn't really care about seeing another Lesnar/Reigns match outside of what Paul Heyman might have been doing during it, so this was the best case scenario for the product overall and sets up some great potential on storylines heading towards Mania where they can do Roman/Brock properly as champs and a few other feuds with main event jobbers along the way.


----------



## Piers

Very predictable pay-per-view but the matches were mostly good, I'm surprised that they gave so much time to Becky and Liv while the latter is still very green and had to be carried through the whole thing.


----------



## Jersey

Look y’all can say whatever but I’m happy that we finally got some interaction between Lashley and Lesnar. Hopefully the eye contact between was a tease of a potential mania match.

Liv: I’m excited to continue to see her improve and would like for her to use her Moonsault variation that she uploaded on her twitter a while ago.Not to mention that she needs new theme music.

I like how edge is bridging the gap by bringing back the brood theme which is good for us AE fans while it introduces it today’s era of young fans.


----------



## Damned

I really enjoyed the main event. I'm so happy to see Lesnar with the title again. I don't pop often these days but that made my jump. I kept thinking all the way through the match how are they going to keep him from winning. I hope this leads to him and Lashley having a feud. I think the ending of the show was setting something up with them. Overall a good show and nice to see it under 3hrs.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

ThirdMan said:


> Figured as much.


I bet you're just the happiest kid in the saddest candy store on earth now. 

I'll never understand why people look for reasons to be negative, or find any general fault in something when that something they have just witnessed was as bat shit wild and entertaining as that main event was. People need to take the W that just fell into their lap instead of worrying about what if scenarios.


----------



## Bland

I like Big E but Lesnar or Lashley was definitely more deserving to be world champion heading into WM season. Before no Reigns, I could see Lashley winning, Reigns retaining and then Lesnar winning the Rumble, and them teasing Lashley vs Lesnar, only to do Lesnar vs Reigns at WM again. 

So pleased for the result. Lesnar shakes up Raw and the overall title picture as WWE could go down the route of an Undisputed Champion at WM, which ideally they should do as 2 World champions at same Ppvs always weakens one title. 

Hoping they now do Lashley winning the Rumble now as it would be well deserved but if Reigns covid situation last a few weeks, they may do Rumble for the Universal title.


----------



## TD Stinger

3 of the 6 matches delivered in a big way. 2 of them were solid. And one of them really didn't need to be on the show but it didn't get in the way per say.

New Day vs. Usos, as much as we've seen it in the past, was an excellent Tag Team match. Built slowly to a hot finish, full of near falls, crowd going crazy the entire time, had everything you could want in a Tag Match. Becky vs. Liv started slow as well but once it got cooking, they really gelled together and really made you want to see Liv get her moment. Only negative to point out is that they were out of position for the finish where Becky was supposed to have her feet on the ropes.

And then the main event, just pure carnage. Never a slow moment in the match and everyone played their roles well. If anything I wish it could have been a little longer.

Edge vs. Miz was by no means great and didn't need to go as long as it did, but it had it's moment and was fine for what it was. And RKBro vs. The Profits, while in no way matching the quality of the opener, was a solid match with a good finish.


----------



## Mutant God

I like that Pat McAfee called the Usos' 3D the 1D, 1 and Done


----------



## Prosper

The opening tag title match was good despite the fact that we’ve seen it hundreds of times.

RKBro vs Street Profits I skipped. Like the opener, this has happened too many times.

Becky vs Liv wasnt as good as their RAW match but they still put on a good performance. Becky winning was the right choice but going for the same finish (though botched) was redundant. At Mania I’m guessing we will get an Asuka return match vs Becky or Ripley.

Edge vs Miz was very boring. Weak match with a weak finish. Nice seeing Beth though.

Main event was fun, glad they took the gold off of Big E. It was a typical five way though. Table and barricade spots with finisher spam to go along with it. Lesnar vs Lashley has me hyped though, assuming they actually move forward with it.

*Overall: 6/10.* Main event was enjoyable and so was Becky vs Liv. Tag opener was good but the fact that we have seen it so many times doesn’t help my overall rating.


----------



## EDawg38

otbr87 said:


> Realistically I think that this match not only improved a boring 4 way match that had no real winner before Lesnar entered it, but I didn't really care about seeing another Lesnar/Reigns match outside of what Paul Heyman might have been doing during it, so this was the best case scenario for the product overall and sets up some great potential on storylines heading towards Mania where they can do Roman/Brock properly as champs and a few other feuds with main event jobbers along the way.
> [/Q


Do you think they're doing Reigns vs Lesnar at WrestleMania?


----------



## ThirdMan

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I bet you're just the happiest kid in the saddest candy store on earth now.
> 
> I'll never understand why people look for reasons to be negative, or find any general fault in something when that something they have just witnessed was as bat shit wild and entertaining as that main event was. People need to take the W that just fell into their lap instead of worrying about what if scenarios.


Dude, I'm generally FAR more positive about -- or at least of accepting of -- booking in WWE than the majority of people here, and elsewhere on the Internet. You CLEARLY don't know me. I wasn't "looking for reasons to be negative". I straight-up said I thought it was an entertaining match. And I'm totally cool with them setting up a Lesnar vs Lashley match, which is long overdue. That said, I do feel it's somewhat shortsighted to suddenly give Lesnar a title on a show he wasn't even appearing on, and to pin Big E, when he could've easily pinned someone like KO, who is teflon at this point, thereby creating more intrigue for a potential Big E vs Lesnar rematch down the line. The company didn't book Big E half as well as they did Drew or Lashley as champion, and that's entirely on them. It's just a waste of resources, is all. They should be trying to elevate as many people as possible to main-event (or near main-event) status, and having someone get pinned multiple times during a three-and-a-half month reign (and losing a bunch of tag matches) isn't the way to do it.

Anyways, I'm not going to deny that having Lesnar as champion on RAW while he's (apparently) still feuding with Roman won't generate interest. I'm certainly curious as to the direction they'll go. With Lesnar, I'm also curious if he'll actually appear regularly as champion, or just disappear for long stretches, as he did during his previous title reigns. I think I heard something a while back about him potentially working house-shows on this run, and if that's the case, cool. He should be on RAW, going forward, at least every other week, as long as he's WWE champion. If they want to do a title unification match at Mania, I don't know what that means for the Rumble winner, _unless_ they're gonna do two world title matches on Night 1, with the winners facing off in the main event of Night 2. That would certainly be alright. Regardless, we'll see what happens.

And for the record, overall, I quite enjoyed last night's PPV.


----------



## DrewWrestlingFan

With COVID canceling matches and creating an epic 5 way title match. Day One exceeded my expectations. Brock is the man. I want Brock vs Lashley. Roman, I hope is okay. I wanted Sami Zayn to win the Interconintel championship..maybe at the RR?


----------



## Irish Jet

.


----------



## Irish Jet

.


----------



## Irish Jet

wrong thread


----------

